# Colly's Foaling Thread



## KigerQueen

I will say he looks alot better in that pic than the others I have seen of him.


----------



## wakiya

I hope everything goes well for the two of you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck!!


----------



## Yogiwick

Subbing! (Lots of pics= good!!)


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you she will be leaving Sunday and the owners will actually have just picked up the stallion from their trainers so he and Colly will be together on the trailer and I will be going with them to,make sure she settles in ok so I will get pictures when she gets there


----------



## danicelia24

So Colly went to the breeders today and I followed them over and stayed for about half an hour and she had already been covered once by her boyfriend will add pictures once I get on my computer! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Here are some pictures of Colly and her boyfriend meeting and hanging out


----------



## danicelia24

Just talked to the stallions owner and she said he covered her a lot today so hopefully she takes quickly


----------



## CLaPorte432

I hope they are keeping her and him clean. Sure would be disappointing for her to get an infection from repeated breedings and have her become infertile.

Repeated breedings are not necessary. 1 covering every day to every other day will be just fine and will get her pregnant.

And be prepared for her to be "raw" when she comes home. Have diaper rash cream on hand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

She is being pasture bred not hand bred so he's having quite a but of fun and thanks for the tip about the diaper rash cream 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

My favorite picture of Colly and Remi


----------



## danicelia24

So my sister has given me my first prediction of what the foal might be she thinks it will be a buckskin filly  anyone else have any guesses?


----------



## KigerQueen

Well considering he is Dun and she is black I will say Grulla .


----------



## SunnyDraco

KigerQueen said:


> Well considering he is Dun and she is black I will say Grulla .


He is dunskin, tested homozygous black, heterozygous dun, agouti and cream. Color choices are: black, bay, buckskin, smokey black, smokey grulla, dunskin, bay dun and grulla 

Tons of color possibilities. My only concern would be overbreeding which can cause uterine infection and/or not settling the first cycle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Ok so we have:
Buckskin-1
Grullo-2(husband thinks it'll be a colt too)
And sunny yesterday the owner said Colly kept chasing the stallion away and she didn't see him cover her at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

I'm putting my vote in for a black colt and I'm going over to visit Colly on Thursday 

Buckskin-1
Grullo-2
Black-2(brother thinks it'll be a filly with white legs and a white star)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

talked to the stallions owner again today and he didnt cover her at all today...hopefully she wasnt just coming out of heat 

Buckskin-1
Grullo-2
Black-2

Any other guesses?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Or he over did it and she doesn't like him... Some mares can only put up with a hormonal stallion for so long 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Lol well then I hope that's the case the owner just sent me pics of them eating together and they are so cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Colly and her boyfriend enjoying some grain...can't wait to see my girl tomorrow!!!


----------



## danicelia24

Question what should be in my foaling kit I have a fairly decent vet kit I was just wondering what I should have for when Colly is close to foaling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Colly standing guard over her man while he naps


----------



## Yogiwick

As far as foaling kits what I have for my sheep are antibacterial lube (useful for ear tags too!) you could probably skip this unless you feel prepared to go in if needed, sterilized scissors (for umbilical cord), strong cleaner for cord (I use triodine.. something strong that will also dry it out, your vet can advise), make sure the foal is pooping, check it over for any issues, towels to dry it off if need be (or make a blanket but should be fine), make sure teats are clear, I give mom and baby something called nutridrench (just a boost not necessary) I don't know if they make a horse version. Experienced friend and or vets number!! I assume you will have the vet out if there's an issue and at some point after just for a check up on a healthy foal. I don't go crazy with my kit, for one foal and for someone relatively inexperienced (I assume) just get the basic stuff.

Colostrum, and maybe milk replacer is good too, though it's a pain to buy it when you probably won't need it, better safe than sorry though. Stick a camera in there!

I haven't foaled out a mare so sorry I can't tell you my "horse kit" lol


----------



## danicelia24

Went to see Colly today and got to ride her for awhile she was such a good girl although her boyfriend wasn't to happy about her leaving! Afterwards she got a nice grooming she also had some dried fluid on her the inside of her back legs. When she got turned back in with Remi she was showing signs of heat(squirting) so hopefully she gets in foal by the time she comes home!


----------



## danicelia24

Yayyy just got an update from the stallions owner that Colly was covered several times today and that she believes Colly is coming into full heat 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you yogi I will,definitely check into some of that I just received a feed and mineral supplement for Colly to help her keep up with the demands of pregnancy and she has a vet appointment and a dentist appointment the middle of next month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's some great tips on preparing for a foal. 

Flashlight & Batteries Many mares foal at night or early in the morning, so keep these on hand to provide light.
Plastic Bag To put placenta in. Placenta should be examined to make sure that there are no holes, tears, or pieces missing (which would mean that a piece could still be in the mare and could lead to infection)
String To tie off umbilical cord if it doesn’t break. Or tie up placenta if mare does not drop it right away (tie it to itself to prevent the mare from stepping on and pulling it out)
Scissors To cut string, or tough sac around foal, or to cut string or suture material to tie off cord. Iodine 7% and film canister 
To dip foal’s umbilical stump - pour iodine in clean film canister & dip foal's umbilical stup in it. This will help prevent infection. Betadine can also be used.
Mild soap & warm water or BetadineTo wash mare (vulva, udders) prior to foaling. This will help prevent infection.
Dry washclothes and towels .To grasp foal to pull if needed, clean foal and mare if needed.Frozen colostrum To give foal if mare does not produce colostrum.
Plastic Gloves To keep hands clean Vetrap To wrap mare's tail prior to foaling.Notepad & pencils
To record time, mare’s behavior, how foaling goes
Two Enemas In case foal does not pass meconium (first poop). Consult a vet before administering, as it is easy to cause a perforation of the bowel which can kill a foal.
Vaseline To lubricate hands if necessary to reposition foal
Twitch If mare rejects or attacks foalHalter & lead ropes (including stud chain)To move, tie, or restrain mare if necessary.
Clean bucket To rinse hands, foal, mare
Watch To keep track of time
Paper towels To clean yourself, mare, foal, etc.
Cordless or Cell phone To call your vet in case of a problem without having to leave your mare. 


When the foal is born:

Make sure the foal's nostrils are clear so it can breathe. If needed, you can dry the foal with a towel (most mares will clean their foals). Treat foal's umbilical stump with iodine for the first several days to prevent infection.


Normal Foals will:
Get up within an hour
Nurse within 2-4 hours (they must nurse within 24)
Pass meconium (first poop) by 6 hours


Mare care:
Clean mare/wrap tail before foaling
After foaling, she should stand within 30 minutes
Placenta should be dropped within about 3 hours
Tie up placenta if it is not dropped right away so it is not stepped on and pulled out (tie it to itself)
Do not pull placenta out, as it can rip and remain in mare (causing infection)


----------



## danicelia24

Wow thank you for all the info and tips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Just heard that it is official that Colly is in full heat now all I have to do is wait for her to get ultrasounded the end of the month to see if she is in foal then I will be able to bring her home and love all over on her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Quick update-Colly is definitely in heat and was covered by the stallion while the stallions owner was outside. She wasn't home this weekend so she doesn't know how many times the stallion covered her (or if he did at all). So excited for the end of the month and an ultrasound!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

danicelia24 said:


> Quick update-Colly is definitely in heat and was covered by the stallion while the stallions owner was outside. She wasn't home this weekend so she doesn't know how many times the stallion covered her (or if he did at all). So excited for the end of the month and an ultrasound!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry for all the posts collys ultrasound will be the first week of May 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Update- Colly is showing signs that she is no longer in heat so now we just have to wait to see if she took! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Happy birthday to my beautiful girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Update- Colly is suppose to come back into heat next week but hopefully she took and fingers crossed she doesn't come into heat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I hope she takes!


----------



## danicelia24

ForeverSunRider said:


> I hope she takes!


Me too ForeverSunRider!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry

Can't wait to hear if she takes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

CrossCountry said:


> Can't wait to hear if she takes!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks CrossCountry! I can't either! The first week of May can't come soon enough!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebred11

He looks quite a bit different from the pic at the top to the other pictures of him.


----------



## danicelia24

How so saddle?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Update-still no signs of coming back into heat and less than a week before the ultrasound appointment will be set up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Here is a picture of Colly from today she is due for her heat cycle and I am on pins and needles hoping she doesn't show any signs!!!


----------



## sunhorse

I think it's going to be a buckskin filly


----------



## danicelia24

Buckskin-2
Grullo-2
Black-2

Colt-2
Filly-3


----------



## danicelia24

Just some pictures from today


----------



## DeliciousD

So what are your plans for this foal?


----------



## danicelia24

Well im keeping it as a personal horse but im thinking of letting my sister use it in 4-h as a futurity and halter horse. Mostly it will be a trail horse but I might take it to a few shows as hopefully a good all around horse. I plan on retiring Colly when she's 20 from showing and hard riding, not because of any health issues but because I want her to have as little stress and risk while she lives out her life so her foal will be her replacement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Btw Delicious I just wanna say Harley is adorable! I'm also happy that Dee is doing better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Update- Colly's ultrasound will be next Tuesday between 2 and 3!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Very pretty mare. I am terrible at guessing anything on here, so I went with what is statistically most likely - well among the top anyway. I say she's going to have a dunskin. Filly. 

I truly hope everything goes well for you. I can understand your excitement for her ultrasound. I felt the same way last year.


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you Glynnis!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

In case anyone is interested here is the stallions pedigree:
Hh Remington Blue Quarter Horse


----------



## danicelia24

So I have decided that I want to register collys foal with the AMBA so I would like some input on potential names 
Collys name: Colorado's Ace of Spades and Colorado's Black Diamond
Stallion:
HH Remington Blue
So far I have Remington's Ace in the Hole and Colorado's Blue Diamond
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Only 3 more days till Colly's ultrasound!!!


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I voted Smoky Grullo colt


----------



## danicelia24

ForeverSunRider said:


> I voted Smoky Grullo colt


Thanks ForeverSunRider!!!


----------



## danicelia24

2 more days and it feels like forever away!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Update- Colly is getting ultrasounded tomorrow and it looks postive that she will get a good result. She has not shown interest in the stallion or any other signs of heat since the 12th of April. And yesterday the stallions owner wanted to put Colly in with her herd and Colly was very aggressive and nasty to all the other horses and even got a double barrel kick in on one of the nicest of her mares. Which that kind of attitude is extremely unlike Colly so maybe hormones are getting to her?:?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Depends. Lilly was put in with a herd of mares a few days before I picked her up and she was pretty snotty - but she's a dominant mare. Maybe Colly is too?


----------



## danicelia24

Glynnis said:


> Depends. Lilly was put in with a herd of mares a few days before I picked her up and she was pretty snotty - but she's a dominant mare. Maybe Colly is too?


yeah Colly is the herd boss at home


----------



## danicelia24

time is moving so slow today!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

What time is her U/S?


----------



## DeliciousD

Any update OP?


----------



## VLBUltraHot

danicelia24 said:


> time is moving so slow today!!!


I remember my 14 day preg check with Miley.....it seemed like hours before we got to the clinic and found the little black blob! Fingers crossed you have a black blob too


----------



## danicelia24

And the results are.......








Colly is thirty days pregnant!!!!!


----------



## danicelia24

some more pictures from today


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yay! Now prepare for the longest year of your life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Lol yeah it already seems like forever away!


----------



## danicelia24

oh forgot to add when the vet was examining Colly he looked at her udder and says he is certain she has foaled before. I took a picture so what do you guys think?


----------



## SunnyDraco

danicelia24 said:


> oh forgot to add when the vet was examining Colly he looked at her udder and says he is certain she has foaled before. I took a picture so what do you guys think?


Each mare is different, born with teats that differ from each other, the size they develop while producing milk is also very different with each mare. The vet can guess based on examination but it is still a guess. A few years ago, one of my mom's mares had an experienced equine reproduction vet look at her before breeding and after the internal exam/ultrasound, the vet said that she had never had a foal before based on the shape of her uterus... And yet the mare had a registered foal listed as progeny a few years before my mom bought her. Vets can only guess history, same as the rest of us when we didn't witness what may or may not have happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Thanks! also and sorry to be a bother but does Colly look to be in good condition??


----------



## DeliciousD

Is that a thirty day pregnancy? Looks different to the scan my mare had


----------



## danicelia24

Yes it is it took about half an hour to get it cause Colly kept moving but yeah he estimated for her to be between 26 and 30 days along
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

What my crazy mare did today


----------



## Ace80908

I also have a much different scan from Daisy's 27 day pregnancy ultrasound. Although this picture isn't hers (I didn't take a pic) - it looked exactly like this - your "black dot" pic looks much earlier - like Daisy's 12 day ultrasound.

We were able to see the heartbeat in the white blob in the middle ... doesn't look like your image has a mass at all. 

Is your vet a repro vet?


----------



## danicelia24

It wasn't my vet it was the stallions owners vet who has done all of her mares ultrasounds he seemed to be a really good vet he did another mare right after Colly that was I think 15 days along and I didn't take the picture the SO did and then she sent it to me...it might be she sent merge other girls ultrasound


----------



## DeliciousD

This was our scan...


----------



## VLBUltraHot

I agree with the others. Colly's baby looks to be a lot earlier than 30 days in that ultrasound.

This is Miley's 14 day pregnancy as compared to her 40 day pregnancy....I think yours is leaning more heavily toward the "teens".


----------



## danicelia24

Like i said it could have been the other mares ultrasound who was at 14-16 days I didnt take the picture the SO took them and then sent it to me...


----------



## VLBUltraHot

Oh no, I'm not saying it's your fault! I, personally, would just want to know how far along my mare was


----------



## Ace80908

Were you present for the ultrasound? Did you see the scan or hear the heartbeat? It may be that your mare is either much earlier along or took and then lost the pregnancy - very common in early pregnancy of mares. I would get a recheck in about 15 days to verify. 

My mare had a check at 12 days, then at 27, and will have another done at 45. The first 40 days of pregnancy have a high slip rate - between 15 and 20 percent.


----------



## danicelia24

Ace80908 said:


> Were you present for the ultrasound? Did you see the scan or hear the heartbeat? It may be that your mare is either much earlier along or took and then lost the pregnancy - very common in early pregnancy of mares. I would get a recheck in about 15 days to verify.
> 
> My mare had a check at 12 days, then at 27, and will have another done at 45. The first 40 days of pregnancy have a high slip rate - between 15 and 20 percent.


I was there yes i did see the scan but only very briefly as she started to move and she didnt stand still long enough for a heartbeat. The vet also palpatated her and said he was certain she was pregnant. I am going to be setting up and appointment for her later this month.


----------



## danicelia24

VLBUltraHot said:


> Oh no, I'm not saying it's your fault! I, personally, would just want to know how far along my mare was


Sorry I didn't mean to make it sound like that either! Thats the bad thing about technology is you can't be for certain in what mannerism people are writing things.


----------



## danicelia24

I just noticed the pictures that were suppose to be on my post the other day didnt load so here they are


----------



## DeliciousD

But if you saw the ultrasound you should have seen the difference between the pic and a 30 day scan? Why wait 30 days to first scan? What if there was twins?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

DeliciousD said:


> But if you saw the ultrasound you should have seen the difference between the pic and a 30 day scan? Why wait 30 days to first scan? What if there was twins?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw the ultrasound but I was 20 ft away and my vision isnt that good. And we waited that long to do the ultrasound so the vet wasnt making a lot of trips considering he is almost two hours away. We were also waiting to see if she would come back into heat.


----------



## EponaLynn

I'm assuming you know your halter is on wrong in these pics...


danicelia24 said:


> I just noticed the pictures that were suppose to be on my post the other day didnt load so here they are


----------



## danicelia24

EponaLynn said:


> I'm assuming you know your halter is on wrong in these pics...


lol yes i do i came out in the morning and she seems to be trying to make a fashion statement


----------



## danicelia24

Colly late in the game for the dirtiest horse contest and 37 days along!


----------



## DeliciousD

Are you getting her rescanned? What feed is she on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

At the end of the month she is and she is on a beet pulp/sweet feed mix with a supplement designed for pregnant mares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

My beautiful girl... approx. 46 days along and looking great she has a vet appointment next week to check her.


----------



## Bridgertrot

danicelia24 said:


> I just noticed the pictures that were suppose to be on my post the other day didnt load so here they are


That's why it's good practice to not leave nylon halters on horses when out to pasture...they don't break when caught on things...


----------



## KigerQueen

^ I never leave a halter on a horse. BF had to cut a halter off a horse IN THE ARENA! almost snapped her neck! They can get a leg stuck in one and brake the leg, get the halter stuck and break their necks or have this happen. IF you need to leave one on use a leather halter. That way it brakes before the horse dose.


----------



## DeliciousD

Omg that pictures truely terrifying 

I only leave leather head collars on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Oh my the only reason I leave a halter on her is because she is extremely difficult to catch without one and she use to have a rope halter till she lost it


----------



## Bridgertrot

Why not work with her to resolve the issue?


----------



## danicelia24

Bridgertrot said:


> Why not work with her to resolve the issue?


I have been and shes getting better everyday as it use to take almost an hour to catch her now it takes about 10-15 minutes and 5 on a really good day.


----------



## danicelia24

So Colly is at 51 days and the vet had to reschedule so hopefully next week she will be rescanned but colly got a bath today and is so pretty and shiny!

















Out in the pasture...working on no halter!


----------



## danicelia24

well the vet had a last minute cancel and was able to get Colly in. While she doesn't have a ultrasound she did palpate her and she said she is definitely in foal! So Colly is approx. 56 days along and looking gorgeous almost all shedded out.


----------



## danicelia24

Whoop Whoop! Colly is 70 days along and only 270 days to go!!!  

















Lol such an angry face but look no halter!!!


----------



## Zexious

Quite a long time ^^


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is 78 days along and maybe its just my crazy mind but I swear I can see a tiny baby bump.
Colly:









Our not pregnant mare:









Collys bellysorry for blurriness)









Other mare:


----------



## Zexious

The other mare is pretty too! What's her name?


----------



## danicelia24

Her name is Buttercup  She is a Paint/QH
I dont know why the other pic isnt loading but here is a side by side comparison of the two mares bellies.


----------



## Zexious

She is my new favorite :>


----------



## danicelia24

lol thank you she is my husbands horse  and he adores her and she him.


----------



## Bridgertrot

Only the size of a chipmunk at this juncture Avenir Farm: Sporthorse Breeding


----------



## danicelia24

That is such a cool website  thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## PalominoPrincessx

Bridgertrot said:


> Only the size of a chipmunk at this juncture Avenir Farm: Sporthorse Breeding


Lol! I found the sketches of the fetus' soo frickin adorable!!! Don't know why!  
Good luck! Subbing... 

(ps I vote buckskin colt!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Just some pictures from various angles today as I want to see how Colly changes over the course of her pregnancy. She is at 90 days today! Getting so close to the triple digits!!


----------



## danicelia24

97 days along









At the 4-h show(no her headset in the walking picture is NOT forced that is how she naturally holds her head)
































Colly was being weird in this picture but I love how it shows how she extends


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's lookin' good and is so pretty!!


----------



## danicelia24

thank you I've been so worried about keeping her at a good weight and but not over feeding her


----------



## CrossCountry

I will be following this thread! Gorgeous mare!


----------



## danicelia24

*Triple Digits!!! ***PIC HEAVY****

Again thank you!! So Colly has finally hit the triple digits!!!! 100 days! Yayyyyy!!!








Should I up her grain???








View from her back








Belly 








crazy forelock from the show








baby bump????








boobies!!!!








another side belly shot








Happily munching on hay


----------



## CLaPorte432

She is losing weight. You need to catch it now and maintain her weight before you find yourself in a serious bind when she foals and is lactating. It's a downward spiral from there until the foal is weaned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908

Plus - really no need to see booby shots for about another 200 days - they aren't gonna change unless she drops the foal.


----------



## danicelia24

lol ok and how much should I up her food by?? I was worried about starting upping her food too much too soon


----------



## danicelia24

Ok so her food has been upped and she somehow got out last night and was happily munching on some tall grass outside the pasture but when I was feeding grain i was sitting in front of her and noticed that her belly is larger on her left side than it is on her right...like noticeably bigger....can she really be showing that much this earlier or is it just hopeful thinking?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Horses don't really start showing signs of pregnancy belly wise until their 6-7 months along.

Your wishfully thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

lol I figured as much  my husband says i'm imagining things and I believe it(sometimes) I was just hoping I could start seeing a baby belly


----------



## Yogiwick

I also tend to find what I'm looking for (bad things too like lameness haha!)


----------



## Yogiwick

She's not desperately thin, but agree for a pregnant mare stay on top of it, or rather a step before it. They can drop weight overnight. Give her as much as she needs and don't worry about "too soon" (unless you're giving her an absurd amount and something's obviously wrong).

You know your mare best, up her until she's not thin anymore. How much of what is she getting now? What is her "usual" amount?


----------



## danicelia24

Her usual amount is a pound of beet pulp and a pound of grain plus this supplement:
AniMed Mare Kare - Horse.com
I have upped her to two ponds of each(grain/beet pulp) added 4oz of body builder and her marekare supplement I have also turned her out in a new pasture with TONS of grass that was also part of a hay field so it has timothy and alfalfa as well as the regular grass she normally gets access to.


----------



## danicelia24

A couple of pics from today we went on a trail ride and she was superb! she also gaining a bit more and looks good I think for 108 days along


----------



## danicelia24

Ok here are some pics from today and the weirdness of her sides being different...day 111
































I think her weight is already looking better what do you think? does she need to gain more or stay where she is?


----------



## KigerQueen

I can see SOME ribs. Worming might take care of that. I know i would never have to feed my mare if she was turned out all day lol!


----------



## Yogiwick

I think she's good where she is but I wouldn't want her any thinner so as a pregnant horse I'd say she needs a little more. They can drop so quickly. I'd want her just a tad more than "average", right now she's a tad less.


----------



## Aesthetic

Definitely keep her weight coming! I thought my mare would be fine at a decent weight but as soon as she foaled and he began to nurse, her weight dropped TREMENDOUSLY and I am STILL trying to pull all her weight back to normal


----------



## Dehda01

A lb of grain is far to little unless it is a ration balancer. You need to feed grain as recommended on the bag in order to get the necessary vitamin and mineral package into her. The mare care supplement adds to a current grain vit/min package but is not normally considered a stand alone. But you would need to refer to company. At 8-9 months I normally switch my mares from her general 4-8lbs of grain to a mare and foal grain and work to get her top normal weight. Most of my mares slow down eating the last month because they are so big and uncomfortable. And then they start losing weight rapidly once they are feeding the foal so I have to pour grain into them at that point. They are on free choice hay at all times.


----------



## danicelia24

Some pictures from today! 119 days!
Colly is currently at:
4 lbs beet pulp (soaked)
6 lbs alfalfa cubes (soaked)
4 lbs grain
8 oz Body Builder
2 tbsp MareKare
2 800 lb round bales to eat whenever
24/7 turnout
I think she is looking quite good though I want to put a bit more weight on her before winter.(And I still swear up and down her belly is getting noticeably bigger)


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at day 125!!! Where has the time gone?! I swear just yesterday I was bringing her home from the breeder's! I dont have any pictures today as my camera died but I have started "retraining" her. Mostly what we have been doing is ground work and she has been doing really well (better I expected). We have been working on flexing her neck cause she tends to brace against you when you ask her to bend but she has been flexing really well in her halter I just hope she is the same when we start working under saddle.


----------



## danicelia24

ok so I got a few quick pictures of Colly today after our ride. Do you think she is looking better??


----------



## FrostedLilly

I don't know. It's hard to tell. Do you know if she has any underlying issues that would make it hard for her to keep condition? I'm no expert, but it strikes me that in the middle of summer, with free access to grazing, you shouldn't have such a tough time keeping weight on her. If it's hard now, it will be 10 times harder when she's nursing. My mare gets fat off of air and is just right with a 4 month old foal. I wouldn't want her any thinner nor any fatter. You might have posted this before hand, but have you had her teeth looked at? Could she have something else that is making it difficult to maintain condition? Again, I'm no expert, and I know some horses are just hard keepers, but I am just curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Her teeth were floated July 7th and the vet said they weren't even that bad. She was hard to keep weight on last summer too but in the winter months she picked up weight. There are no underlying conditions that I can think of she just happens to be one of those rare mustangs that are hard(or semi-hard in Colly's case) keepers


----------



## FrostedLilly

Super fast metabolism that we all wish we had, right? ;-) I was just curious. I have the opposite problem with my mare, but it's turned out to be a blessing since she is now just right with a nursing foal. I'm sure if you keep feeding her the way you are, she'll start to gain.


----------



## danicelia24

So Colly is at 131 days and I just got word from my grandma to pasture in part of the yard that is across the road so this week I will be fencing it in for Colly and Luna.


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 144 days and though I haven't been able to pasture the area across the road from her due to personal reasons, I have been taking Colly across everyday for 1-2 hours at a time. Today though I put up a temp pasture and put her in it which she is thoroughly enjoying especially since there are tons of apples for her to eat as well as grass. We also rode a bit today and she got a nice sponge bath afterwards. I have also started her on Nutrena SafeChoice Mare + Foal in addition to her daily feed. Right now she is soo shiny and black that she looks like velvet and I love it though she is already getting a fuzzy winter coat


----------



## danicelia24

*5 month mark!!!*

Colly is at 150 days!!!! I can't believe how fast time is flying by! Oh and just out of curiosity when does the baby start moving around? I can't believe it would be this early but yesterday when Colly was eating she started kicking at her stomach and trying to bite it. She only did it for a little while and it wasn't flies cause I had just fly-sprayed her and she stopped after like 5 mins. She did it again today but again only for a couple of mins then she stopped and was fine. I also almost finished Colly's foaling area.


----------



## FrostedLilly

She's probably feeling a little bit of stuff going on there, but I doubt very much. If you look up fetal stages of development, the fetus is about the size of a rabbit right now and about 6 lbs.


----------



## Aesthetic

She looks like she's dropped weight again:/


----------



## Yogiwick

I agree, just keep on upping her feed until she's fat. I'm serious, just more and more. Obviously be careful it's balanced and go slow, but just keep on pouring it in. I know it's tricky since it's the horse that is changing but as I said, don't stop until she is fat!

Just curious, you seems to have a nice set up but I haven't really noticed any baby safe fencing..do you have a plan? May be easier to set it up now before things freeze.


----------



## danicelia24

I plan on once it's done to put wood boards all along the bottom so the lower half would be more like a solid wall. Also where the horses step up into the barn I'm going to put gravel so it is more like a ramp. I am also putting a half wall up on the inside of the open part of the barn as well so there is nothing that would be a potential threat to the foal.


----------



## danicelia24

also she is currently getting:
5lbs soaked beet pulp
4lbs grain
1lb Mare+Foal
10lbs alfalfa cubes soaked
8oz BodyBuilder
2tbsp MareKare supplement
1/4 cup Corn Oil
and she gets 3 hours of turnout in good pasture everyday as well as her normal pasture. Since I have no more round bales I have thrown out 2 100lb square bales a day.


----------



## Yogiwick

I know you are feeding her plenty but don't think about the amount you're giving her think about the fact she is still thin and will only get thinner, feed her based off her weight. I know, as someone who doesn't have a pregnant mare I'm like "wow that's a lot!" but she needs it!

The only hesitation would be overloading her, but as long as you go nice and slow and break it up (preferably 3x/day at this time) she should be fine.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I would be a little concerned that she's losing weight, because the foal isn't making any significant demands on her body right now. If this were the last 3 months of gestation, I would expect some weight loss. But not now. 

I'm going to use my mare as an example on what a foal can do to an easy keeper. The first photo is her a few summers ago with unrestricted access to grass. Just grass. No grain (aside from what I was using to keep her standing int he photo.) She is a fat pig. 

The second photo is her at 318 days gestation. Her coat is a little rough because it was early spring and she was starting to shed, but through her winter woolies, you can clearly see ribs. She had free access to hay at that point in her gestation. Prior to that, she was being hand fed according to her weight. 

The next photo is from a few days ago, after nursing for 4 months. She's by no means skinny, but for a horse that is morbidly obese just eating grass, you can see some rib and the affect that having a nursing foal has had on her. She has free access to grass and is fed a mare and foal ration daily according to her weight. I'm actually kind of glad in this instance of her easy keeper status. 

I'm not trying to harp on you because I know you're doing everything you can for your mare, but I would have some concerns as to why she's having so much trouble keeping weight at this stage when the growing fetus is not making any extra caloric demands.


----------



## Yogiwick

I agree, but I feel there is something else going on with the OPs horses, all are thinner than expected, lousy hay hidden worms or something?

Agree it's earlier for her to be loosing weight and to need that much feed. She was thin to start out with but with drastic food changes hasn't really gained much.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Like I said, I'm not trying to pass judgement or lecture but you really seem to be putting a lot of effort into bringing up her weight and with that feeding program, I would expect her to show more results. It would put my mare into a coma! Lol. Can horses get hyperthyroidism or similar conditions, like people where they have problems putting on weight?


----------



## danicelia24

They're all up to date on wormer but I will have my vet come out and look them over ASAP and I will take a picture of the hay. I just started buying off a new person and the hay seems really nice.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah see what your vet says. She's not in bad condition by any means, but I would expect her to be a little more rotund with that feeding program!


----------



## Yogiwick

Sounds like a good plan.

Again, I wouldn't be freaking out in a panic but I would definitely be proactive. Maybe they need a different wormer? Get a fecal done (this is cheap so might as well). Unfortunately a horse can have worms even being UTD. You may need a different type of wormer.


----------



## danicelia24

So at 154 days she is looking better to me. I still have an appointment next week with the vet just to check her over. I also included a picture of the hay and a picture of my other mare (who I've noticed within the past week has gotten dapples!!!).


----------



## Yogiwick

Is the hay as washed out as it looks?

It doesn't look like _bad_ hay but isn't anything I would feed for weight gain or for a pregnant mare.

I know it's hard to get nice hay sometimes..can you find any second cut?

Yeah a general check up never hurts and just ask about the weight gain/lack thereof, make sure the vet knows how far along she is (I assume they do) and what she is/has been getting for feed. Tell them you're feeding for her to gain and she just isn't and is there anything up.


----------



## danicelia24

no it's actually kinda rich in color it smells sweet when I open it and it's not as prickly as the hay they used to get...I plan on getting more soon


----------



## Elana

That hay has a portion of it the looks like Reed Canary Grass which is not so good nutritionally unless cut very very early. Some animals will not eat it. The wide green leaves are Reed Canary Grass (or maybe Fox Tail but I do not see seed heads). I have circled what I believe to be Reed Canary Grass. The circle with the question mark is unknown variety of hay.. meadow run from a field run out is what it looks like to me. 

I have also attached a photo of a bale of hay.. this is the color your hay should be. There is also a photo of Timothy grass hay. Unless Timothy is cut pre boot stage you should see the seed heads. Smooth Brome Grass also makes nice horse hay (no example attached).


----------



## Elana

I want to add something here. The hay that Danicelia24 is showing is the stuff I used to feed to dry cows to get them to dry up their milk in preparation for calving and so they would not become fat while dry (cows are very different form horses to prepare for calving). I would sell hay like that for mulch and to people who had ponies or horses that had issues with founder or excess weight. That is the hay I used for _weight loss. 

_The Timothy hay I showed is what I typically made. You had to cut if before June 1 (preferably) and no later than June 10. We ran 480 acres.. around 180 was pasture and 60 acres was corn. The rest was hay fields in various stages of the crop rotation cycle. First cutting hay was to be DONE by June 10 to have nutritional value and then we tested the hay in lots depending on the stages of the fields cut and the type of hay so we knew what we were feeding the diary cows. My horses were side beneficiaries of this. 

I suggest better hay. It is expensive and the horses will eat it like candy.. and you will be paying more for feed as a result because they will eat more.. but that is what you need to do.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yes, even though Lilly is a fat pig at the best of days, when she was pregnant, I was feeding her either a timothy/brome mixture at the beginning of her pregnancy and then later on, alfalfa/timothy/brome. 

That is great information, Elana! I find horse hay can be difficult to find sometimes. In my area especially, most hay is grown specifically with beef cattle in mind and so it is really rich alfalfa that is too rich for horses. You seem to have the opposite hay, but still kind of the same issue.


----------



## Elana

I had alfalfa and alfalfa mixed hay as well, but due to wet fields my stands tended to dies out so I had Timothy and Brome.. some Orchard Grass would volunteer. Bunch grasses (orchard and timothy) MUST be cut early. Best in the boot stage (just before the heads emerge) but with Timothy you still had something if it was cut while in bloom. Orchard grass becomes tough and low quality if it heads out.. and it usually does so in May (in North Central NY State). Brome you can cut a little later tho again, best in the boot stage. Brome can still be palatable if it heads out past the flowering stage. The feed value is lousy but the NDF (Neutral Detergent Fiber or digestability) can still be reasonable.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Elana said:


> Orchard grass becomes tough and low quality if it heads out.. and it usually does so in May (in North Central NY State).


:rofl: That made me laugh. The snow _might _be melted by May in my neck of the woods. There is no grass growing, let alone heading out. I don't think we have Orchard grass here, or at least it's not widely used in hay, or called by a different name. Wonder what's available in the OPs area for hay?


----------



## danicelia24

I'm in a big beef and dairy cow area so most people that do hay cater to them.


----------



## Elana

I should have qualified the statement with "cut by the end of May" in NY.


----------



## Yogiwick

Elana said:


> I want to add something here. The hay that Danicelia24 is showing is the stuff I used to feed to dry cows to get them to dry up their milk in preparation for calving and so they would not become fat while dry (cows are very different form horses to prepare for calving). I would sell hay like that for mulch and to people who had ponies or horses that had issues with founder or excess weight. That is the hay I used for _weight loss.
> 
> _The Timothy hay I showed is what I typically made. You had to cut if before June 1 (preferably) and no later than June 10. We ran 480 acres.. around 180 was pasture and 60 acres was corn. The rest was hay fields in various stages of the crop rotation cycle. First cutting hay was to be DONE by June 10 to have nutritional value and then we tested the hay in lots depending on the stages of the fields cut and the type of hay so we knew what we were feeding the diary cows. My horses were side beneficiaries of this.
> 
> I suggest better hay. It is expensive and the horses will eat it like candy.. and you will be paying more for feed as a result because they will eat more.. but that is what you need to do.


Great post!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Also, I'm sure you're aware, but avoid fescue hay as well. Fescue is super common where I live because of its hardiness in a colder climate, so it can be a challenge to find hay that is fescue free.


----------



## Elana

Actually, the area of the hay Danicelia24 has in her post where I put the question mark may well be Fescue. I did not think about that since Fescue is something that typically volunteered in my firelds when they were run out and needed rotation to corn and then re-seeded. 

Here is more about the endophytes that can be found in Fescue. Certainly want to avoid this at all costs with a pregnant mare. 

Cornell University Department of Animal Science


----------



## Horseychick87

danicelia24 said:


> So at 154 days she is looking better to me. I still have an appointment next week with the vet just to check her over. I also included a picture of the hay and a picture of my other mare (who I've noticed within the past week has gotten dapples!!!).


 You could send them to me, I wouldn't mind a couple of cuties like that hanging around. Maybe Colly would like warm and sunny FL? :mrgreen:


----------



## Horseychick87

Glynnis said:


> I would be a little concerned that she's losing weight, because the foal isn't making any significant demands on her body right now. If this were the last 3 months of gestation, I would expect some weight loss. But not now.
> 
> I'm going to use my mare as an example on what a foal can do to an easy keeper. The first photo is her a few summers ago with unrestricted access to grass. Just grass. No grain (aside from what I was using to keep her standing int he photo.) She is a fat pig.
> 
> The second photo is her at 318 days gestation. Her coat is a little rough because it was early spring and she was starting to shed, but through her winter woolies, you can clearly see ribs. She had free access to hay at that point in her gestation. Prior to that, she was being hand fed according to her weight.
> 
> The next photo is from a few days ago, after nursing for 4 months. She's by no means skinny, but for a horse that is morbidly obese just eating grass, you can see some rib and the affect that having a nursing foal has had on her. She has free access to grass and is fed a mare and foal ration daily according to her weight. I'm actually kind of glad in this instance of her easy keeper status.
> 
> I'm not trying to harp on you because I know you're doing everything you can for your mare, but I would have some concerns as to why she's having so much trouble keeping weight at this stage when the growing fetus is not making any extra caloric demands.
> 
> View attachment 509658
> 
> 
> View attachment 509666
> 
> 
> View attachment 509674


 
You could send your mare too, she's lovely.


----------



## danicelia24

lol I don't know Colly originally is from Colorado (hence her name) and has since lived in Pa for 15 years. Actually she is already getting quite the fuzzy coat where my other horses still have their summer coats.


----------



## danicelia24

So at day 169 Colly is definitely showing a baby belly now. Her and Buttercup were standing side-by-side eating hay and Colly's belly extends outwards at least triple what Buttercups does. I could also feel it riding her today. I have cut her riding down to mostly walk trot with light cantering. We went for an hour long bareback trail ride today and we trotted and cantered MAYBE 5 minutes of that. It was a gorgeous day for a ride and she needed the exercise. I broke my camera so I wont be able to take pictures but Colly is not showing any ribs anymore and I can feel them with a little pressure along her side!  I still want her to put on more before winter but at this rate her blanket wont fit her! Which is fine with me I would rather her be fat and I really dont have to blanket her since she gets a ridiculous winter coat as it is.


----------



## danicelia24

I was able to steal DH cellphone today to take pictures so while the pictures arent the greatest it's the best I could do! The horses got to graze in the upper field today for about an hour which they thoroughly enjoyed!  I hope it's not just me and Colly is looking better to you guys as well!


----------



## danicelia24

At 179 days Colly is looking really good though her winter coat makes her look so fluffy. I have added Cool Calories 100 and rice bran to her diet as well. Here are some pics from yesterday again taken with the DH's phone so not the best.


----------



## Yogiwick

She's looking better! Keep on throwing stuff in, you want her a tad on the fat side, but she finally looks like she is gaining. What did the vet say?

I'm starting to see a roundness, doesn't quite look pregnant yet but definitely rounder than before


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah she's starting to look like she's gaining to me too. I remember the first time I really noticed a change in lilly and it was at the end of October (bred April 30 and may 2). She ran towards me and her belly "rolled" with the motion of her gait, so to speak. I had thought maybe, kinda sorta I was seeing changes, but that was the definitive first baby belly sign I saw.


----------



## danicelia24

Yayy thanks guys I'm glad you can see it as well!! And the vet had said that while she was a tad on the thin side (almost 3 weeks ago) that she was otherwise in great health. She did a fecal and did blood work and all came back normal she also checked her teeth and said they were fine (though I expected they should be since she did them in June). She told me to keep her diet the way it was and she suggested adding the Cool Calories and the rice bran to give her more Crude Fat in her diet. I am also getting a couple round bales this week as well as square bales. Since it has been consistently dropping below freezing at night I threw Colly's light blanket on her since her winter coat hasn't fully come in yet. I'm beyond happy that she is gaining, while she doesn't have a full on baby belly yet my DH can finally actually tell from a distance that she is pregnant.


----------



## Yogiwick

I know it must be nice to get conformation 

She never seemed unhealthy just thinner than one expected. Overall her weight wasn't a concern by itself just more that as a pregnant mare she will need reserves. My guess is she will have those by the time she needs them if you keep at it with the food.


----------



## Yogiwick

Oh my, I've gotten so used to writing the more obscure conformation I just auto-wrote that instead of confirmation! LOL


----------



## Horseychick87

She's looking good, you'll be picking out 'baby' names before long. ;-)


----------



## danicelia24

I've already thinking of registered names...


----------



## danicelia24

Remington's Ace in the Hole
Colorado's Blue Diamond
Remington's Lunar Colorado
Colorado's Blue Storm
HH Aces Blue Drifter
Colorado Memory Blues
Remington's Diamond Inferno
HH Frosty Black Remington
Remington's Medieval Spade


----------



## Horseychick87

I like those names, and once the foal is born and you know what color the foal is it'll make it so much easier.

I had a fit trying to find a name for my current cat, of course it didn't help that I thought he was a girl and named him Blossom for all of a week, he's now Bo (Short for Bodiddly.)


----------



## danicelia24

Awww cute and I got some of my winter hay today(80 bales).  and the horses got 3 of them cause it was 40 and raining. They all have their blankets on now because it is suppose to stay like this, weather-wise, for the rest of this week and part of next week. Colly is looking really good at 196 days and feeling her ribs is even getting difficult which is a good thing in my book!!! I want her a bit on the hefty side coming into this winter as I hear it is suppose to be the coldest winter we've had in 200 years.


----------



## danicelia24

So here are some pictures I took today after I took off Colly's blanket and brushed her down.


----------



## Yogiwick

Looking good!

That's the thinnest she should be while pregnant imo.

She looks great and definitely seeing a bump!


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you!!! She is almost where I want her for this winter but I would like to get another 50-75 lbs on her before snow falls at least. And I think if she keeps gaining like she is she will get there! I definitely think the Cool Calories is helping her!


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

beautiful mare I have been really enjoying reading through your story

my guess is 
grullo
filly


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

just wondering when is her " due date " and/or how many days is she now?


----------



## danicelia24

BarrelracingwithSkipper said:


> just wondering when is her " due date " and/or how many days is she now?


She is at 198 days today and her "due date" is between March 8th-13th. But her foaling window is anywhere from the 7th of March till the 22nd.


----------



## Horseychick87

She's looking good!


----------



## danicelia24

Thanks!! I'm glad I havent had the trouble getting weight on her like I had with Luna.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

danicelia24 said:


> Thanks!! I'm glad I havent had the trouble getting weight on her like I had with Luna.


 that is good just want to let you know how much I have enjoyed following this it is an amazing story keep us updated


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you and I definitely will!


----------



## FrostedLilly

danicelia24 said:


> She is at 198 days today and her "due date" is between March 8th-13th. But her foaling window is anywhere from the 7th of March till the 22nd.


I'm curious what you mean by foaling window. Horses have a gestation of anywhere from 320 - 370 days. Couldn't she foal within reason as late as mid-April and as early as late February?


----------



## danicelia24

Yes the breeder gave me the foaling window which is a window of time that she is "most likely" to foal.


----------



## Yogiwick

"Horses have a gestation of anywhere from 320 - 370 days."

And that would be your foaling window 

An experienced breeder can help narrow it down to the most probably times (with experienced broodmares it's even easier)


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

any updates?


----------



## danicelia24

I just got a new camera today so will be making an update with pictures tomorrow!!!


----------



## danicelia24

***UPDATE***

So I wasn't able to get some good pictures cause it was dark but I did get pictures of Colly nonetheless. She also got her EHV-1 shot today as she is at 7 months today! She was much better than she normally is about shots. So much better that I didnt even have to twitch her.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Jeebus! We're at 7 months already?! Wow, how the time flies. She's looking good!

Also, regarding breeding window, I was just curious what you meant. I was expecting a late march to early April foal and I got a late April foal - however, my mare was a maiden so I had no idea. If I were to breed her again (not!), I would anticipate a similar gestation. With Colly being a maiden, I would say it's anybody's guess, since you have no previous frame of reference. I just hope it all goes well!


----------



## Yogiwick

I was gonna say the same.... 7 months???!!! Thought we were at 3 or something!!

Definitely showing though, no more imagining 

She's so fluffy too lol


----------



## danicelia24

Yeah she is very fluffy my husband calls her a "poof-ball". There definetely no imagining now she had a blanket on when she came up to the barn for dinner and you could see the bump with her blanket on! I'm getting ready to go take some better pics so be ready to see them in a couple of hours.


----------



## danicelia24

*Heavy Pic Load!*

As promised here are the good photos of Colly at day 211!!!


----------



## danicelia24

And some more


----------



## Horseychick87

So soft and fuzzy looking, I want to hug her, LOL.


----------



## KigerQueen

I had no idea Mustang sidepull halters came in that blue!!! Must. Resist. Urge. To. Buy one!


----------



## danicelia24

KigerQueen said:


> I had no idea Mustang sidepull halters came in that blue!!! Must. Resist. Urge. To. Buy one!


I Know I love royal blue on Colly so I try to get everything of hers in it. And I believe I got that halter from horse.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

yeah I Know I love royal blue on her so I try to get everything in it. I believe I bought it off of. horse.com
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Horseychick87 said:


> So soft and fuzzy looking, I want to hug her, LOL.


She is very soft and fuzzy and I love going get hugs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

She's like "mom...I'm eating!!" lol!!


----------



## danicelia24

Just thought it would be nice to show you guys how Colly's baby daddy's yearling fillies are turning out. The first one is Blue My Chip Away(note the second pic she is standing on a slope). The second one is Whodat RemingtonGirl.


----------



## Roman

Glad she's doing good so far. When is the approx. due date?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Thanks and between March 7-13. It seems so far away but it is only 104 days till she is at 320.


----------



## Yogiwick

Pretty colors


----------



## danicelia24

Yogiwick said:


> Pretty colors


How do they look conformation wise? And I think the darker one is a smoky black . And the dun's mom is a grey.


----------



## SunnyDraco

danicelia24 said:


> How do they look conformation wise? And I think the darker one is a smoky black . And the dun's mom is a grey.


Conformation critique can be hard to do with babies, they go through many growth spurts. Hopefully they will level out as they mature but then again, there are a ton of downhill horses that are stock bred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Agree. The one thing that did jump out at me is they both have VERY small hocks. You can tell they are sisters, my guess is they will be pretty similar as they mature.

The top one looks smokey brown, but smokey black can be tricky. Is the dun, dun? Or buckskin? Looks dun shade but can't see the dorsal and doesn't have any other signs.


----------



## danicelia24

Here are two more pictures that show her dorsal strip and zebra stripes on her front legs


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yogiwick said:


> Agree. The one thing that did jump out at me is they both have VERY small hocks. You can tell they are sisters, my guess is they will be pretty similar as they mature.
> 
> The top one looks smokey brown, but smokey black can be tricky. Is the dun, dun? Or buckskin? Looks dun shade but can't see the dorsal and doesn't have any other signs.


The sire carries black, dun, cream and agouti so there can be multiple things going on for both babies. Smokey black usually looks just like black so I almost wonder if there is a combination of dilutes or a brown agouti with dun or cream
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

Yes I was thinking the same...brown+ cream which is why I said smokey brown. Or brownskin, or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yogiwick said:


> Yes I was thinking the same...brown+ cream which is why I said smokey brown. Or brownskin, or whatever you want to call it.


I kinda wonder if it is brown + cream or if the foal also carries dun and I am not sure what brown dun would look like since brown has so many variations from the almost black seal brown to the mistaken red bay who just gets the cinnamon colored soft points in winter.


----------



## Yogiwick

Keep in mind that black + dun = grulla which is still distinctive. This foal doesn't have dun or it would be considerably lighter. There is no noticeable distinction with the points.

I feel pretty confident with brown + cream, but either way I'm not seeing dun. Not the greatest pics though.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yogiwick said:


> Keep in mind that black + dun = grulla which is still distinctive. This foal doesn't have dun or it would be considerably lighter. There is no noticeable distinction with the points.
> 
> I feel pretty confident with brown + cream, but either way I'm not seeing dun. Not the greatest pics though.


Certainly not a smokey black though, the stallion owner who bred these foals isn't very good with colors. I believe they had advertised their stallion as a grullo (black + dun) then color tested him and weren't sure what to make of the results... The results translated to be a dunskin since he carries agouti, cream and dun. This particular foal they labeled as smokey black before they got test results that proved they were wrong about the stallion's color and perhaps they should color test this foal and maybe learn more about color identification since that is what they are breeding :lol:


----------



## danicelia24

SunnyDraco and Yogiwick here is a butt shot of the other filly that shows a stripe but I think it is just counter shading. Also the SO originally thought the stallion was a buckskin, until she had him color tested. And here is the foals dam as well.


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 225 days and as she was eating her grain she seemed particularly annoyed....soo being the anxious momma I am I felt her belly up near her udder and it felt like something softly poked my hand!!!! And I would have thought that it was me going crazy but my sister and her friend felt it too! It was soo cool cause it would go from a light poke to feeling as if someone pushed their fist into my hand!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

danicelia24 said:


> SunnyDraco and Yogiwick here is a butt shot of the other filly that shows a stripe but I think it is just counter shading. Also the SO originally thought the stallion was a buckskin, until she had him color tested. And here is the foals dam as well.


He was registered as grullo and that was how he was advertised before color testing :wink: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/colly-going-bred-april-346849/ 
It was discussed as early as the first two pages of the breeding thread. Been stalking Colly for a long time 

But with the hind shots of the darker colored foal, I am leaning towards a brown dun. The dorsal looks too prominent at this age to be counter shading. Are there any good head shots? The previous pictures had the head in a giant shadow :lol:


----------



## danicelia24

not sure which you wanted but here are two head shots of her. And thank you for correcting me  And thanks for stalking her...makes me feel like she has a fan base


----------



## SunnyDraco

danicelia24 said:


> not sure which you wanted but here are two head shots of her. And thank you for correcting me  And thanks for stalking her...makes me feel like she has a fan base


I think you forgot the pictures LOL


----------



## danicelia24

ahhhh sorry!!!! Here ya go!


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 226 days and has turned into the elusive woolly horse. Her baby was kicking up a storm today and when I went over to feel it must have kicked her good cause she turned around like she was gonna bite her belly with ears pinned and teeth bared. but otherwise she was content with it kicking and moving around. I tried to get a video but the baby doesnt move enough to really tell what is going on and its hard to get the camera at the right angle as well since the baby is near her udder.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

awesome she is looking good any updates?


----------



## danicelia24

Well at day 237 Colly, a.k.a. my preggo fluff monster, is finally starting to really look wider. She got her feet done today and these pics are from the other day so dont mind her feet. We also got another 115 bales of hay delivered. Colly seems to be getting more ornery and I'm guessing thats because she is slightly ticked off at the growing baby kicking her from the inside. :wink:


----------



## CrossCountry

Oh yes.. Miss Colly is looking prego. Super nice mare!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw she's finally starting to get a little baby bump!


----------



## danicelia24

Thanks guys she is a really good girl and baby is very active in mommas tummy  And pictures just cant capture how big she is when standing next to her. LOL riding her feels like riding a barrel now too.


----------



## danicelia24

Just thought I'd share. The lady that bred Colly also bred four of her own mares to her other stallion(the smoky cream dun roan). I had got Colly ultrasounded and was told there was only one foal(good news). I hopped on facebook and this is the first thing that appeared in my timeline.

"Heartbroken right now but feeling lucky at the same time. I happened to look out the window and noticed Susey and something red. At first I thought she had moved my mounting block and could see a glimpse from between her legs but then noticed her laboring and immediately got outside. By the time I got out there she had lost her foal. A little later she was back down and the pushed out a second foal, the one that had died off and caused the other to abort. I got ahold of my vet, Susey Q is fine, no sign of infection but she's feeling lost and upset about me removing the foals. Two fillies one was still in the sac and when we opened up she was colored like Maverick. I'm heartbroken for Susey and her loss but feeling lucky that we did not lose her as well. And I am definitely ultrasounding any of my own mares that are bred from now on. This year we went with palpation and blood testing. It confirms but doesn't let you know there if there is more than one. Horrible experience. I hope and pray my other 3 mares have healthy uneventful births. I'm not sure I can take going through this again."

I'm so sorry for the owner and the mare.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sometimes breeders learn the hard way about the dangers of twins, glad it didn't cost the mare's life as well. There are however times that vets do miss twins on early ultrasounds. One of my cousins bred her mare this past summer to a stallion retiring from breeding. She had her mare checked via ultrasound and twins were detected, one was pinched off. A second ultrasound was done a couple weeks later to make sure the other one was still thriving and it was which gave my cousin lots of relief to hear. She would have been heartbroken if something had happened to her mare due to twins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

How very sad, but lucky in a sense that the mare aborted and she wouldn't be trying to have two full-term babies. 

How much does ultrasound cost in your area? I know at my vet, it only cost me $65 to have Lilly ultrasounded - in the scheme of vet bills, a worthwhile expense.


----------



## danicelia24

Colly's cost $45 and I believe it is well worth the money as well. Which by the way Colly's baby is one active little guy/girl (I say guy). She was eating hay and it would be moving on one side of her belly and stop a minute later it'd be on the other side. Needless to say Colly isnt too thrilled but she is taking to everything really well. Though tonight she only wanted hay she didnt even want her dinner odd but i did see her eat some of her dinner so... I guess she just wanted to switch it up.


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at day 267...wow where has the time gone? And she looks like a barrel with legs. I try to imagine picture her even bigger and can barely believe it. But she is otherwise doing really good. She even went for a small ride the other day just walk trot now with some small inclines and she seemed to enjoy getting out and stretching her legs.


----------



## Roman

Getting close!! 100 more days or so?

Have you picked names out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Shes at less than 80 days to go and I personally like to pick names based on the animals personality if I have a chance to do so.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

wow! She is looking good so excited for you, its getting close now!


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 282 days and I cant believe time has gone by so fast already! We went for a short ride up the road to the farriers to get my sisters gelding trimmed. She was very good and we only walked with a little trotting so nothing to stressful on her. Other than that she will be getting a visit from the vet soon for all her shots and Coggins.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Awesome I have enjoyed following this story from the beginning so excited for you keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## Mercy98

Any updates on Colly and the baby?!?!?!?


----------



## danicelia24

Just that Colly is getting bigger than ever and the baby is quite content moving and kicking mom as much as possible.


----------



## Mercy98

Cant wait to see baby pictures! Hope she has a safe, quick delivery


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 290 days and is currently enjoying the half ton hay bale I put in the pasture for the horses. I cant believe she is almost at 300 days!!!! Her baby was very active today and was kicking her quite a bit while she was trying to eat.


----------



## danicelia24

295 days along!!! Colly is starting to really waddle and barely wants to trot, she doesnt seem in any pain just uncomfortable and she has been holding her tail up a little bit higher than usual. But other than that she and the rest of her little herd are doing quite well. My sister and I went for a ride and I was able to take Buttercup as she was no longer lame and seemed like she was ready for a ride. Colly wasn't to happy being left behind but also wasn't to worried about it.

ETA: Sorry the one pic is so dark but it really shows how wide she is. And what side she's carrying on.


----------



## danicelia24

Colly got her 5-way today and I am so proud of her becuse she didnt even move while be given the shot so she got lots of lovins and a couple of treats. The vet will be coming net week to check on her and do rabies and Coggins


----------



## mred

Great pictures. I have just now read the entire thread up to now. Just keep taking care of her and watch. I have had several foals over the last 40 years and have loved them all. (I did lose one at birth) The mother will know what to do. Most are born in the middle of the night, in the rain, or when you get up to get a cup of coffee. Be sure to have a video ready to get the foal first standing up. It is great!!! I hope all goes well and I will be checking in.


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 302 days today (Happy Birthday to me!) and I noticed her butt muscles are very jiggly not a lot but much more than my other horses. They just got another bale of hay today and were very excited when they saw the person delivering it . Colly seems to be doing great weight wise and other than being grumpy she is doing great all around! I cant believe in about a month the foal will be here!! It seems like just yesterday I was taking her to the breeders and now she is getting ready to have the baby!!! *doing a happy dance* The vet came by yesterday and gave Colly her rabies and Coggins and she was just as good for her as she was for me which makes me such a proud momma.  I love my beautiful girl.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian

:happydance:Happy birthday!! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## OoLaurenoO

Happy birthday! Super excited to see the bub. I've read this thread from start to finish and I can't wait!


----------



## Rebelwithacause

This thread is super exciting, can't wait to see some baby pics!


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Happy Birthdayyy!!!! Colly is looking very pregnant now so exciting!


----------



## Mercy98

Happy Birthday!!! I have read this whole thread and can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I can't wait for the baby to get here either and I cant believe it is so close to happening!


----------



## danicelia24

Colly is at 307 days today and she is sooooo big!!!! I wish I could put her blanket on her but it doesnt fit anymore :-(. The one set of pictures is from saturday and the others are from today,you can tell the difference cause the ones taken today make it look like she had ice sprinkled on her. The last picture shows just how big she is.


----------



## FrostedLilly

If she's outdoors all of the time, her coat is probably thick enough to protect her from the elements. I'll bet she hardly notices. Elsa rolls in the snow and sunbathes when it's -35 outside. 

She is looking very very round! Have you started putting Colly in at night yet?


----------



## danicelia24

at the current moment I dont have the facilties to bring her in at night but if im not moved into my house within the next week she will be going up the road to the farriers where he will stall her at night and he has two of his own mare dues to foal this year.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ugh, seeing you are in Pa but not being sure what part, I had been hoping you and your mare had been spared the miserable icy mess yesterday. Guess not! She doesn't seem to mind though.


----------



## danicelia24

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ugh, seeing you are in Pa but not being sure what part, I had been hoping you and your mare had been spared the miserable icy mess yesterday. Guess not! She doesn't seem to mind though.


Unfortunately we were not spared with us being almost on the NY state line, but you are correct that she doesnt mind. When I first got her I boarded her at a friends who lived right on top of a hill and the wind was horrendous and while the other horses went into the barn she stood out in the wind. Crazy mare, but I gotta love her.


----------



## FrostedLilly

danicelia24 said:


> at the current moment I dont have the facilties to bring her in at night but if im not moved into my house within the next week she will be going up the road to the farriers where he will stall her at night and he has two of his own mare dues to foal this year.


Wow, you're busy! Moving, foal - anything else you're going to add?  I just know that you want her to have adequate antibodies for the organisms in her environment to pass on to the foal along with shelter, warmth, etc. Have you thought of names at all?


----------



## danicelia24

Lol umm working full time? Ive thought of a few registered but no barn names yet as I like to name them based on personality, color, markings etc.. But here are a few reg names I've come up with. If you can think of any I'd love to hear them 

Colt:
Remington's Ace in the Hole
Colorado's Blue Storm
HH Aces Blue Drifter
Remington's Diamond Inferno
Remington's Medieval Spade
Guns N Aces

Filly:
Colorado Bluebelle
Colorado's Blue Diamond
Remington's Lunar Colorado
Spades of Blue
Remington's Queen of Spades
Ace Of Mine


----------



## Mercy98

Any updates?


----------



## danicelia24

No updates other than the horses have already gone through 2 1100-1300lb bales but with the sudden cold we have had I dont blame them. Colly is at 314 days but other than getting a little bit of a jelloy butt near her tail is showing no signs of getting really ready which I'm thankful for seeing as it was -11F this morning. I will be going down this afternoon to check on them again and to take pictures of Colly.


----------



## danicelia24

Ok as promised I have an update with pics! Colly is doing wonderful though she is shedding like crazy even though is has been below zero. She hasn't got any sort of bag but her foal has definitely changed position as she isn't as wide as she was a few days ago but her belly is much lower. Other than that she is a very happy girl.


----------



## danicelia24

Here is a video of Colly's jelloy butt 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UYKd1ni5LQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KigerQueen

love the girl photo bombing on the other horse XD!


----------



## Mercy98

Colly is beautiful!!


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you


----------



## danicelia24

KigerQueen said:


> love the girl photo bombing on the other horse XD!


Lol yeah that would be my little sister  She was trying to photobomb all of them but she couldnt quite do it


----------



## danicelia24

Colly's foaling stall is coming together...the neighbor up the road didn't have an open stall as he just had a horse have to be stall rested for 2 months...and it took up his only open stall....SOOOO we are turning the open side of the run in shed into her foaling stall. I think it should be big enough as it is 10x12 but I wish I coulda had her in the 15x15 stall the neighbor had. But anyway we have sawdust down(no shavings available) and will be buying 10 bales of straw to put on top of the sawdust(not all at once lol). We still have quite a bit of work to do but we are doing what it takes


----------



## CrossCountry

Isn't a foaling stall typically 12x24? Either way that stall looks nice and safe, also well ventilated for the new baby!

I've been following this thread and Colly is just absolutely gorgeous. Good luck with the foaling!


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you we still have some things to do to make it foal proof but other than that I am quite happy with what we have done so far.


----------



## saddlebred99

I've read this thread from beginning to end. Colly is an absolutely beautiful mare! I'm so excited for you guys and can't wait to see what color the baby turns out to be! Good luck to you guys from my friend and I here in Virginia


----------



## Mercy98

How's Colly and the baby doing? I'm dying to see the babe!


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you guys and Colly is doing wonderful her stall is almost done we just have a few finishing touches to do and we will be ready for the baby to arrive! The baby has slowed down in activity for the past couple of days but is still active which momma gets very angry about. otherwise both are doing good  I just cannot wait for her to show us what she is hiding in that tummy of hers!


----------



## Mercy98

Me too!! I'm just excited...you would think it was my own foal watch


----------



## danicelia24

Lol I wish I could put her on camera but I live 20 mins away and theres no way to set up a camera. So I'll be snuggling up in the other half of her barn if she shows any signs of foaling.


----------



## danicelia24

For new readers who haven't probably read whole the thread:
Colly is a mustang mare that is at 319 days today. She is a phenomenal trail horse with a great disposition and very trainable. I bred her to a QH stallion named HH Remington Blue who has been broke to ride and has a really awesome disposition and temperament. This foal will be used as my new riding/ showing horse. I am so excited to see this foal and no matter what it is I just hope Colly and baby have a safe easy foaling.
Colly is the black and Remi is the dunskin. The other pictures are of the foaling stall that was just completed for Colly.


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is even sticking her tongue out in her stall lol


----------



## saddlebred99

Aww subbing


----------



## Roman

Can't wait!! My neighbor down the street has a mare that's due somewhere around March 3rd!! He has a yearling (? I think) that's so adorable and was born from this same I'm pretty sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Need more belly pics lol. Does she have an udder yet?


----------



## danicelia24

Not yet she doesnt and my sister is taking care of her today since i have to work. So i wont be able to get pictures until tomorrow.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, Lilly didn't really have anything until the day she foaled, which I understand isn't uncommon for maiden mares... Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## danicelia24

*** 1 Booby Pic!!!***

Me either but I am more and more sure that she has been through this before as I saw a mare that was captured off the range a year younger than she was and she had a foal at her side. But anyway as requested here she is(in all her belly glory) and as usual she is sticking her tongue out  I also bought a cotton rope halter in mini size for the foal in a light blue color..and mommas color is royal blue. Colly still has no udder and is getting more and more agitated.


----------



## Mercy98

I wish the foal would make it's appearance


----------



## danicelia24

Me too Mercy98!


----------



## saddlebred99

Oh my! Her belly is huge now! Can't wait til we have a foal on the ground!  I know mama will be relieved too


----------



## karliejaye

That belly!!!! O.O
I am not sure it can get any bigger!


----------



## EliRose

Subbing!


----------



## Yogiwick

Not sure I would use a rope halter on a foal personally.

Momma is looking good, and I have to agree, that belly is something else!


----------



## danicelia24

Lol I know I'm hoping the foal isnt going to come out as big as that belly!! But at least there is no denying the baby belly now! And it is a super soft halter though we are getting a couple other foal halters just in case.


----------



## Yogiwick

Not trying to go o/t but the point is that you want a halter you can leave on the foal and one not designed to have pressure points. Rope halters are designed for training with an adult horse, there's a reason there's no "foal size".

It does look soft but that's not my concern. Do what you want, the focus right now should be on foaling, so back on topic


----------



## danicelia24

Ok i understand what you are saying like I said we are getting a couple more halters that are not rope halters. One of which is leather. And Colly was very grumpy last night constantly pinning her ears and not wanting me near her hind end. But this morning she seems like her normal self.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

So exciting!!! I am so happy for you and cant wait for the foal, how much longer is it now...?


----------



## danicelia24

She's at 325 days so it could be anyday now but I hope she waits until the weather breaks and she isn't showing any signs of being imminent so i'm not sure when she's gonna foal.


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Oh my gosh, everytime I see that you have posted I'm like, "Here it is, I finally get to see the baby!" and it's never there. Hurry up!


----------



## danicelia24

*We have bagging!!!! **GRAPHIC PHOTOS***

It is only slight but it is definitely there!!! She also has some mushy poo and more loosening in her hind end!!!:happydance: The first picture was taken the other day and the other one was taken today.


----------



## OoLaurenoO

Come on Colly! I've read through this whole thread and I'm so excited for this bub. It's going to be a stunner!


----------



## DeliciousD

She's got a way to go yet. Please please please don't use a pressure halte Ron a foal &#55357;&#56871;&#55357;&#56871;&#55357;&#56871;


----------



## danicelia24

This is the other foal halter we got for Colly's baby. And I agree she has a way to go yet but I am so happy to see a sign that she is getting closer!!


----------



## texasgal

She could go another month.. you'll be bonkers before then.. lol


----------



## danicelia24

texasgal said:


> She could go another month.. you'll be bonkers before then.. lol


LOL this is true but her "due date" is between Mar 7-14.


----------



## twogeldings

Subbing!


----------



## mysecret

Congrats! Expecting a baby is always fun and the changes are always super exciting! It means you're one step closer!!! I've got a mini mare expecting am just as excited as you!! Please continue to post her changes...even if they are subtle! Such an exciting time!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

lol last year Lilly's "due date" was April 5. Elsa arrived on April 24. A close friend of mine had a maiden mare that didn't foal until 370 days. I think they like to make you crazy. Hopefully Colly goes by the book and delivers right when she dhould.


----------



## danicelia24

I certaintly hope she does!


----------



## danicelia24

Colly's bag grew two sizes over night!!! I put her in the stall as we are having a bad storm tonight and it would be just like a mare to foal in this weather.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

how is she?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Baby?


----------



## Mercy98

Has the bundle of joy arrived?


----------



## danicelia24

Sadly no baby yet unless she foaled last night. I am getting ready to go see her as I type this. Her bag filled in more yesterday too and I can grab a little bit of her tail and lift it with no resistance. Her vulva hasn't changed at all but baby was Very active last night. Will update again when I get home.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

danicelia24 said:


> Sadly no baby yet unless she foaled last night. I am getting ready to go see her as I type this. Her bag filled in more yesterday too and I can grab a little bit of her tail and lift it with no resistance. Her vulva hasn't changed at all but baby was Very active last night. Will update again when I get home.


 

yay keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Mercy98

Can't Wait!!!


----------



## mysecret

Awesome!!! Thanks so much for the update and the pictures showing the changes!


----------



## danicelia24

Nope no baby again today!:-( But she is bagging up quite a bit and she doesnt want to hold her tail against her at all.


----------



## SunnyDraco

She is making very quick progress with that bag, my guess is that as soon as it is filled, you will have a foal within days 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

She's making progress..


----------



## mysecret

She's getting really close!! She is getting the "V" look on her bum and her tail set is getting the "soft" look !! Very exciting!!


----------



## karliejaye

My bet is March 10th. One more long week. But that really is just a guess!


----------



## phantomhorse13

maybe she is going to be a typical mare and decide to foal in the worst weather possible.. whatcha doing for the potential big snow coming tomorrow night? :wink:


----------



## Mercy98

I hope she holds off for a bit nicer weather...


----------



## danicelia24

Well still no baby but Colly was really witchy(with a b) today. She did not want me near her bag or her stomach and so tonight I might be staying with her. Thankfully it is suppose to be fairly nice for the next few days.


----------



## Ebonyisforme

I think I'm a tad bit more excited to see this baby than I should be...


----------



## OoLaurenoO

I can't believe how fast her udder is growing!!! Will be stalking this thread extra closely from now on.


----------



## texasgal

"Typically" that udder will get larger and those nipples will fill all the way out before foaling. I think you still have a couple weeks, but sometimes they sneak one in..


----------



## danicelia24

Well no baby last night but she was very antsy and laid down a couple of times. Here is her bag from this morning when I let her out and a body pic.


----------



## mysecret

She is getting really close! Do you see how her belly is getting more "V" shaped? Yay!!! So exciting!!


----------



## kiltsrhott

This is so exciting! She should have her foal any moment! I've been following this thread nearly since the beginning. Your mare is so lovely. I can't wait to see this baby!  Though I'm sure you're hanging on the edge of your seat more than I am!

The only mare my family ever bred foaled in the middle of an afternoon while I was at school. I missed the whole thing. My riding instructor was the only one there. I was so disappointed! The mare was past due but was showing no signs. She did not bag up, or change shape until hours before the delivery. She foaled very quickly, while standing up. It's something I'd expect a maiden to do, but this was her second foal. It's crazy how different they all are!

Our mare had a bay filly that went varnish (they were appaloosas). I'm betting on a dun colt for yours, but ultimately I just hope all goes well and Colly has a healthy baby for you to enjoy for years to come!


----------



## wbwks

I am guessing there is at least a week maybe more based on her bag. I have read the whole thread but can't recall if she is a maiden or not (sorry). Her belly and her bag are certainly at odds, the belly looks ready but the bag doesn't! Keeping my fingers crossed that your weather will be good!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I agree. I think that udder has a little ways to go still. The belly isn't always indicative of imminent foaling. This was Lilly on April 11th last year. She didn't foal until April 24.


----------



## DeliciousD

Harley was really quiet on the day Dee foaled but fairly active before hand. My mare read he book and foaled exactly 11 months. She was inseminated on 15th May and foaled 15th April. This is Delicia 12 hours before foaling.


----------



## danicelia24

Both of your girls looks so big!...though Colly is much bigger than she normally is too  Speaking of which here she is today! My husband thinks the baby will be born on his B-day which is next Friday. I also did a nail test today and it said the foal was gonna be a colt!


----------



## FrostedLilly

That udder is definitely getting fuller. And I did the string test last year too - also said I was getting a colt . I was just using Lilly as an example of how the pointy belly can stay pointy for a while. I remember last year there were a bunch of mares on here that were due at the same time. Everyone foaled when expected or even slightly earlier. Except Lilly. But she kept up the appearance of being imminent for weeks. Basically, they'll do whatever it is they can to drive you crazy.


----------



## DeliciousD

I did string test. Said I was getting a filly . Your udder is getting there but still has a way to go. Are you milk testing? I did and that's how I knew when Dee would foal. She had lemons suddenly after being turned out all day.


----------



## danicelia24

She wont let me express any milk to test or I would be doing that...I really wish she would just release her hostage already.


----------



## Yogiwick

Are you specifically hoping for a colt? Or just super happy either way? lol


----------



## mysecret

Colts are a handful ;-)


----------



## danicelia24

I would prefer a colt but if it happy and healthy I will be happy either way. And I would prefer a colt because I love geldings and I love working with geldings.


----------



## texasgal

Has she hit 340 days yet?


----------



## danicelia24

Not yet but she is close at 334 days! My husband thinks it will be born Friday which is his Birthday and she will be 339 days. She is almost completely bagged up, her belly has dropped and she is real soft in her hind end but she has no change in her vulva at all.


----------



## OoLaurenoO

We need photos!!


----------



## Mercy98

Any baby yet?


----------



## danicelia24

No baby yet  I think she is trying to drive me crazy. But I did notice that her vulva lengthened and wasn't near as "tight" looking as it was the other day. her bag was also much bigger but still cant express any milk yet. I also rode her at just a walk and we were just doing simple suppling exercises. I was down there for 1 1/2 hours and I think the baby was on her bladder cause I saw her pee 3 times and the last time it was very very clear.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Wow she looks like we will be seeing the foal at any time now! I have been following this thread and I am super excited to see the baby!!!!!!


----------



## karliejaye

Come on Colly! Evict your hostage, there are fans waiting!


----------



## Mercy98

I'm so excited....i can hardly wait


----------



## DeliciousD

I wouldn't be riding her OP, she's realising a hormone to make her tendons particularly in her pelvis soft to preparing for foaling down and you risk injury to her.


----------



## danicelia24

I don't plan on it again but I had decided she needed some exercise yesterday even if it was only 10 mins and walking.


----------



## CrossCountry

You can ride pregnant mares until the day they foal. (They will let you know when to quit.) It's good for them to get some exercise rather then be left to sit and forget their training. I had a friend who rode her mare until the day before she foaled, both the mare and foal were exceedingly healthy. 

If the mare is uncomfortable with you riding her because she's uncomfortable herself, she will let you know. I say ride her until she tells you that she needs the rest. Some mares get uncomfortable at 6 months, some never do. I wouldn't do any strenuous work with her, but I think walking around for 10 minutes is perfectly fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mercy98

Any baby?


----------



## danicelia24

No baby yet!


----------



## saddlebred99

This is so exciting! Can't wait til we have a foal on the ground


----------



## Yogiwick

IMO she looks close but not super close. If I remember correctly she is a maiden though so all bets are off.

I'm sure you will disagree lol but I must say I'm always surprised by how quickly this is passing! I remember before you even bred her and it feels like a few months ago!


----------



## Mercy98

This is tough...im dying to see the cute little foal


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

How is she....?


----------



## danicelia24

grumpy and still pregnant!...her tummy has dropped a ton I will post pictures tonight as I cant upload pics from this computer. Her bag hasn't changed too much though her teats are pointing straight down. Her vulva hasn't changed at all either.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Wow, I had this weird feeling the baby was coming today!!!


----------



## karliejaye

Well, if she has baby tomorrow, he will be a pi baby! (3.14). Or the 17th would be a St. Patrick's day baby!
I am SO excited, I can't even imagine how on edge you are!


----------



## danicelia24

Well BarrelracingwithSkipper there is still time left in the day! And this wait has made me come up with a new possible name: Remingtons Captive Spade  As promised here are the pics!


----------



## texasgal

Coming along.. she's got a little more of the "v" shape from the side. I'd like to see those nipples fill out a little more..

Funny, you wait forever for baby to get here, then it seems in no time they are yearlings!


----------



## natisha

Very interesting.
Question. Should the teats be messed with on a maiden so when the baby nurses it won't a a surprise to the mare? I ask that because the first time I touched my new mare's teats she squealed & leaped straight in the air as no one had ever touched her there.


----------



## danicelia24

I have been and she has got to the point that all she does now is pin her ears back a little. And no baby


----------



## Cherrij

Why are all the mares hiding their babies? I cannot take this anymore! I need a baby fix! (starting to think I should pester my boarder to get her mare preggers so I can watch for a baby )


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Any news!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Oh lol just read the last post from you for some reason it didn't show up until after I posted my last comment.


----------



## danicelia24

Ugh still no baby as of yet but Colly's udder looked...odd today almost as if it had been wet but I still couldnt express any milk so not quite sure what it was from. She has also been shedding like crazy...there are a few places where she doesn't have any of her winter hair left and I can curry her for 10-15 minutes in one place and still get huge amounts of hair afterwards.


----------



## OoLaurenoO

Poor Colly! Look how big she is! So excited to see her baby, everytime I see this thread bumped up I check it straight away. ? Can't be to much longer now, how are the sleepless nights treating you?


----------



## danicelia24

they are really making me wish she would just have this baby already!  How are your fur-babies doing?


----------



## OoLaurenoO

The mares have decided it's time to injure themselves at the same time. They have obviously decided I'm not spending enough money on them and have upped the anti. On the plus side there handing is going super well so I can treat them easily at least! My foals are growing up so fast though, I'm looking forward to seeing your gorgeous newborn pics soon!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

That's a pretty full udder. an experienced bReeder once told me that when the udder starts to look less like it has salt crystals on it and more shiny she knows the foal is soon to come - in most cases. Poor Colly is looking so uncomfortable.


----------



## danicelia24

Well then for her sake and my sanity I hope that is true Glynnis!


----------



## DeliciousD

I think she will be foaling soon  she's really changed shape as has that udder!


----------



## CrossCountry

*waits impatiently for adorable baby*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

danicelia24 said:


> Well then for her sake and my sanity I hope that is true Glynnis!


Lol, I don't miss this part of breeding... the last few days just crawwwwl. And then once they're born, you're wondering how they grew so fast!


----------



## Mercy98

How is Colly doing?


----------



## danicelia24

My little sister checked on her last night so I could get some sleep and my mom has checked on her this morning but both say she was doing much of the same...my sister said she might have seen wax on Colly's udder but she wasnt sure and she said her vulva is still tight. I will be checking on her after work tonight.


----------



## Mercy98

Yay! I hope she comes soon for your sake


----------



## Delaware Equestrian

There's mare due at my barn any day now too! Colly and her are driving me crazy! They need to release the hostages now!!


----------



## OoLaurenoO

Any news? We need more belly pics!!!


----------



## Mercy98

Im DyInG tO sEe ThIs FoAl


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

More Pics!!!!!! So excited! lol


----------



## CrossCountry

Any news?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Well I have quite a bit of pics for you guys today but unfortunately no baby pics yet. 345 days and Colly is still baking the baby, maybe she is just putting some frosting on?, but she got a visit today from a very excited girl who hadn't seen her in a while, a very good brushing (in which it looks like she shed enough to make a foal), got her mane braided, and got some tasty treats too. Her butt was also very jelloy much more than it was the other day but no change in her vulva or much in her bag. She did want to be with me more which is unusual for her as she tends to be more standoffish.


----------



## FrostedLilly

That is a huge belly!


----------



## ShadowKnight

Well, I just read this thread from start to finish and can't wait to finally see the baby!


----------



## Samson5261

Just read this thread from start to finish and was hoping when I got to the end I would get to see baby pictures! Tell her to release the hostage already!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Any updates?


----------



## danicelia24

No real update as Colly has been much of the same since the last time I posted. She did however have fun the other day tearing about the pasture with her brother and sister. Boy is it ever funny watching a pregnant horse run.


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Still keeping up with them.


----------



## EponaLynn

Maybe that running will shake the little booger out !


----------



## Cherrij

This is not fair. I was away for 5 days, and still no baby? Even my aunt's pony with unknown baby date delivered this morning as we arrived back. Such a cutie - at least I got to see a newborn pony foal


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Okay, my guess is the baby is coming on the 29th


----------



## Mercy98

Has the hostage been released?!


----------



## EponaLynn

BarrelracingwithSkipper said:


> Okay, my guess is the baby is coming on the 29th


That is my birthday so I hope so!


----------



## FrostedLilly

At this point, I vote April 1.


----------



## NorthernHorse

You know whats gonna happen don't you. Shes gonna act like she has to have this hostage on April fools day, but gonna wait till april 2nd


----------



## danicelia24

NorthernHorse said:


> You know whats gonna happen don't you. Shes gonna act like she has to have this hostage on April fools day, but gonna wait till april 2nd


My mom thinks she will have it on April 4th when there is suppose to be a blood moon. For my sake I hope she has it soon.


----------



## Yogiwick

danicelia24 said:


> Well I have quite a bit of pics for you guys today but unfortunately no baby pics yet. 345 days and Colly is still baking the baby, maybe she is just putting some frosting on?, but she got a visit today from a very excited girl who hadn't seen her in a while, a very good brushing (in which it looks like she shed enough to make a foal), got her mane braided, and got some tasty treats too. Her butt was also very jelloy much more than it was the other day but no change in her vulva or much in her bag. She did want to be with me more which is unusual for her as she tends to be more standoffish.


Where Colly experiments with her new look for most flattering and least flattering angles. LOL! She looks gorgeous then in some.. completely different horse. The pregnant look suits her when she poses correctly:lol:.

I like the frosting idea.


----------



## phantomhorse13

danicelia24 said:


> My mom thinks she will have it on April 4th when there is suppose to be a blood moon. For my sake I hope she has it soon.


Do you have any absolutely unchangeable/unmissable plans coming up in the near future? Because that is when she will have it.. :wink:


----------



## danicelia24

Yes my DH has an appointment on Monday that is a 4 hr round trip plus I have to work that day. But tomorrow her and the other horses are getting moved to a friend of the familys farm since with all the warm weather the pasture is become a muddy yucky mess plus the friends previous tenants just moved out so the property is empty. The place is also closer to my parents( like two minutes) so they will be able to keep a closer eye on Colly. At the new place Colly will have her own 2 acre pasture plus her own barn to come and go as she pleases and another plus is it is much more foal safe as it had been used as a stallion pasture. The other two will be in a shared fence pasture with their own barn as well.


----------



## CrossCountry

Sounds like a good place!! I'm so excited to see this baby..!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij

You know what is even less fair? My friends mare had a foal on Tuesday too.. I have already seen 2 newborn babies.. and Colly STILL won't give up her hostage?


----------



## danicelia24

Yeah I know it looks like all the horses that were bred after Colly are going to go before she does!


----------



## Cherrij

danicelia24 said:


> Yeah I know it looks like all the horses that were bred after Colly are going to go before she does!


So I am betting you are getting a beautiful colt.. because both foals I saw were around the time they should be, and mares


----------



## Mercy98

I wish she would just have that baby already!!


----------



## karliejaye

Each time I see this thread has been updated, I get super excited. But alas, still no bebe to be seen 
Fingers crossed for a smooth foaling day when it finally comes.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I know exactly how you feel. When my mare was in foal, mares that were bred weeks after her were foaling before she did. For your sanity And hair colour, I hope it's soon!


----------



## DeliciousD

Can I feel smug? My maiden mare foaled on her due date &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## FrostedLilly

Get out.


----------



## OoLaurenoO

We need more udder pics so we can obsess some more.  how is she going today?


----------



## danicelia24

Hey guys well Colly made it to the new pasture and in better condition than my other two horses and tonight guess what???? At day 354 we have milk!!! Not a lot and it is still pretty watery looking but it is progress!!! Colly's vulva is still tight but it seems that pretty soon she isn't going to have a choice but let the baby out.


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Woot! Woot!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Look at dem boobies! Subbing to see the baby!


----------



## EponaLynn

Nipples pointing outwards is always a sign in my books ~ baby coming soon (I hope )!


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Any news??? This was the day I guessed the baby was coming crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## danicelia24

no baby as of yet


----------



## danicelia24

Here are some more pics of my still pregnant mare. She has milk in both teats and I noticed she has slight edema between her front legs. The other horses were separated today So I'm hoping she decides to foal now!


----------



## Ebonyisforme

oh...I got soo excited when I saw you had posted. :/


----------



## DeliciousD

Wow she's so close!


----------



## Elana

I would say a couple of days out yet. That is not wax and her udder is not really full. I do suggest you wash her udder with warm water and a mild soap. 

Wax will look.. well... like wax. Translucent as opposed to clear and not liquidy.. more like the wax that you see on the side of a candle. Maidens CAN fool you. 

Do you have a foaling box? You are in PA, right? Do you still have snow on the ground? Where is she set up to foal?


----------



## danicelia24

Elana said:


> I would say a couple of days out yet. That is not wax and her udder is not really full. I do suggest you wash her udder with warm water and a mild soap.
> 
> Wax will look.. well... like wax. Translucent as opposed to clear and not liquidy.. more like the wax that you see on the side of a candle. Maidens CAN fool you.
> 
> Do you have a foaling box? You are in PA, right? Do you still have snow on the ground? Where is she set up to foal?


She has a 12x20 barn that is connected to her pasture now and it has straw down in it as well as hay and water. There is some snow left in her pasture but not much and I have the ability to close her in the barn if she is showing signs of going. Right now she can go in and out as she pleases and she has mostly chosen to stay out in the pasture eating the brown grass that there.


----------



## Hailey1203

Ahhhh so close! Cant wait to see the baby


----------



## phantomhorse13

What is the word today? Did she decide since the weather is crazy it's time for the baby to arrive?


----------



## Asimina

Ok, I have been stalking this thread for AGES, had to disappear for the past couple weeks for finals, come back and baby still hasn't made its debut? XD Maybe she's holding out for an april fool's baby, lol.


----------



## KigerQueen

Colly needs to hurry up already XD!!!! i wanna see if my grullo prediction was right XD!


----------



## FrostedLilly

My prediction was tomorrow. I'm starting to think I guessed too early lol.


----------



## CrossCountry

How's Colly doing today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow

At what point is she considered overdue and would someone grow concerned? *knows nothing about breeding*


----------



## texasgal

Rain .. she is barely "due". Mares don't really have due "dates" .. They usually go within a month of approx 340 days... 

As long as baby is moving and she is progressing, she is still well within the "due" window.


----------



## Elana

I hate to say this.. she could be a month out. I have had a mare foal normally at 12 months gestation.


----------



## danicelia24

***foal pics not mine!!!***

So my mother has been checking on Colly 4-5 times a day and today when I checked on her, her udder looked like a cows, her butt is nothing but mush and she is a dark pink inside her vulva. Two of the mares that were bred after her have already foaled(both fillies) as you can see. The little dunskin/buckskin filly was sired by the stallion that bred Colly. Ugh I cant wait for her to just have this baby already the wait is killing me now with babies on the ground.


----------



## EponaLynn

Well, they're both very cute and will help to quench our foal fix, but COME ON Colly!!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly

oh man! Hurry up Colly! What day are we at now?


----------



## danicelia24

She is at day 359


----------



## EponaLynn

danicelia24 said:


> She is at day 359


 She must really be ready after all these days. I hope for tomorrow...do you have names chosen?


----------



## Cherrij

Give it up, Colly!!!! Aaaaaargh.. maybe she wants a ransom for the baby?


----------



## DomiStLaurent

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## EponaLynn

Any updates for us? I'm sure you're tired of us asking :-|!


----------



## danicelia24

*The Wait is Over!!!!*

Well guys our very long wait is finally over! Colly was showing signs last night that she was thinking about foaling but then she stopped and at around 2am I went home to go to bed around 8 this morning my mom called and said Colly had her baby!! By the time my mom had got there the foal was already dry and nursing and mom had passed the placenta while there he pooped a little as well. Both mom and baby are doing wonderful! Colly gave us a beautiful little grullo? colt that we have named Sterling. He has a star, 2 hind socks, a dorsal stripe, and leg+shoulder barring. Colly is such a wonderful mother and wont let Sterling out of her sight for more than a couple of seconds but she will let us pet and love on him. I will upload better pictures soon but here is a sneak peak for you guys!


----------



## kiltsrhott

He's beautiful! Well worth the wait! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## karliejaye

He is precious! Congrats to you and Colly. LOVE the name, too (I am a huge Archer fan).


----------



## Mercy98

Congrats!! He is beautiful (handsome) ;p Glad Colly is doing good!!


----------



## DomiStLaurent

He's such a handsome little man!
Congrats!


----------



## EponaLynn

YAY! He is fabulous and I love the name you chose for him, I had a gelding by that name many years ago! 

I can't wait for more pics!


----------



## CrossCountry

*dies and goes to heaven* That color is so gorgeous! Congrats on your new little darling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24

Here are some more pictures! I am in total love


----------



## Drifting

Cute cute cute. He looks like he'll either be Daddy's color or may shed our Grullo, but I'm voting more on dunskin. Love the star. That's my favorite facial marking. The one headshot of him with light on makes me think dunskin. The others make me think Grullo cause he looks more mousy.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Better pull hairs and test for dun, cream and agouti so you know what he is long before he gets to an adult coat color LOL

Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

What a little sweetheart!!! Congrats. Glad everything went well! I have no clue what colour he is lol but his eye colour makes me think he may have some cream in there along with Dun - whether he's dunskin or smoky Grullo, I can't tell. Well worth the wait though.


----------



## MyHorseTeddy

wow! hes stunning


----------



## texasgal

She did it up right! Congratulations..


----------



## Cherrij

FINALLY!!!!! Congrats, the most beautiful colt. I wish I could hug him!


----------



## kiltsrhott

He's a keeper for sure! What a pretty face and a sweet expression. He looks like he has some good legs on him too. He'll be a handsome boy when he grows up! ^^ You must spam us with many, many pictures in the coming weeks/months, so we can see how he matures. I'm curious to see what color he is when he sheds out too.


----------



## HoovesWithDaFur

He's beautiful. Congrats to you!


----------



## EponaLynn

His star is beautiful, does he have a little snip too?


----------



## KigerQueen

CALLED IT! knew hed be Grullo! (years of horse siming finally paying off XD!). He is absolutely darling!!!Would not mind a cutie like him in my barn!


----------



## danicelia24

Drifting said:


> The one headshot of him with light on makes me think dunskin. The others make me think Grullo cause he looks more mousy.


That shot was actually taken with the super vivid setting on my camera. The first pic most closely resembles his color in person.


----------



## ShadowKnight

Oh my goodness he's adorable! Congrats on the little cutie!


----------



## danicelia24

Thank you all so much for the compliments I couldn't be prouder or more happy with my little guy. I am also so glad Colly is such a good mom and she didn't have any complications.



KigerQueen said:


> CALLED IT! knew hed be Grullo! (years of horse siming finally paying off XD!). He is absolutely darling!!!Would not mind a cutie like him in my barn!


Kiger it seems like Colly took the voting pretty seriously as she had what was most voted that she would! 

Epona I havent noticed him having a snip but I do adore his markings as I had told Colly to put some, but not too much, frosting on the baby. She seems to have taken everything into consideration while making her baby!


----------



## Surayya

I've been silently stalking this thread for months, waiting for Sterling to make his appearance & now he's arrived, he looks like a total sweetheart! You will be a super proud Mummy, danicelia & quite rightly  
I hope my girl puts as much attention into what I'd love her foal to have/be, while cooking him/her up, as your Colly has done for you lol  

I also LOVE his name- it's on my rather long, short list lol


----------



## Surayya

I've been silently stalking this thread for months, waiting for Sterling to make his appearance & now he's arrived, he looks like a total sweetheart! You will be a super proud Mummy, danicelia & quite rightly  

I hope my girl puts as much attention to detail into what I'd love her foal to have/be, while cooking him/her up, as your Colly has done for you lol :wink: 

I also LOVE his name- it's on my rather long, short list lol


----------



## OoLaurenoO

He is absolutely beautiful!!! Congratulations


----------



## texasgal

It's been half a day and no more pictures ...!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DeliciousD

Gorgeous foal!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww what a cutie,congrats!! More pics please. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

danicelia24 said:


> Thank you all so much for the compliments I couldn't be prouder or more happy with my little guy. I am also so glad Colly is such a good mom and she didn't have any complications.
> 
> 
> 
> Kiger it seems like Colly took the voting pretty seriously as she had what was most voted that she would!
> 
> Epona I havent noticed him having a snip but I do adore his markings as I had told Colly to put some, but not too much, frosting on the baby. She seems to have taken everything into consideration while making her baby!


I highly recommend color testing, color identification commonly gets mistaken when dealing with buckskin/dunskin/grullo as all those colors can look the same as a foal (dun markings can just be strong countershading as non dun foals can have as strongly pronounced markings as dun foals). Probably the same reason the sire was registered and advertised as grullo before they color tested him and found out he was dunskin. It could be a year or more before Sterling gets to an adult shade as black points may take time to mature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn

What, no more pictures???


----------



## danicelia24

EponaLynn said:


> What, no more pictures???


Well I have pictures and a video for you guys today  sorry I've been busy with Sterling and work. He is such a cutie I can barely tear myself away from him 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeZhkFB_kC8


----------



## texasgal

That last one is frame-worthy.. so sweet.


----------



## feistymomma

Love love love! He is precious!


----------



## karliejaye

Aw! Those photos just made my Monday morning


----------



## DomiStLaurent

I can't even handle how cute he is, I could scream! Glad to hear everything is going well and Colly is continuing to be a great mother!


----------



## EponaLynn

In the 4th and 9th picture they look like two peas in a pod ~ same expression etc.!


----------



## danicelia24

More pictures and another video for you guys today!! And in the video my dog was just trying to play with Sterling but after I saw Colly's reaction I kept him away. Before this video she was fine with my dog and he was even sniffing and licking Sterling. But anyway Sterling had a ton of fun playing outside in the sun today much to his mom's disappointment.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxN_7_5dwic


----------



## Drifting

He is just going to be so pretty. I'm thinking smokey grullo now that I see him more.

You know if you ever decide to sell...  *Grabby hands* I call dibs.


----------



## Roman

Gah! That is a GORGEOUS color. 

Your dog looks like he was herding and not playing which is why Colly reacted. I'd keep him away for his safety and the horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn

No more updates? We NEED to see that cute baby!


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

OH MY GOSH!!!!! I just came back from vacation to see this!!!!!!!!! He is absolutely adorable!! I am so jealous, that handsome boy was definitely worth the wait!!  ( just want to say that just like TigarQueen my guess was Grullo/colt lol) Congrats!!!!!


----------



## danicelia24

Ok sorry guys I have been super busy (including a horse that has been very lame and who coliced this morning). I cannot express properly how proud and happy I am by the way Sterling has turned out. He is such a quick learner and while spunky he has his moments where he just ants to lay down and put his head in your lap and sleep. Which he did for about 15 mins with me today before my leg fell asleep  I started halter breaking him a couple of days ago and he caught on so fast (I've been keeping training sessions short, 5 mins 3x a day when mom gets grain) he will lead beside already and has no problem walking away from mom and as long as mom can see him she has no problem with him being with us. He will also let us pick up all 4 feet. I love him so much and can't wait until he grows up more though I will thoroughly enjoy him while he is this small  He is also turning out to be quite the curious little ****** while I was lightly lunging mom he was over paying with a tarp that was laying on the ground.


----------



## danicelia24

Here are some more pics as well


----------



## SunnyDraco

danicelia24 said:


> Here are some more pics as well


He is looking very light out in the sunlight, I wonder if he will turn out to be a dunskin like his sire 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OoLaurenoO

Wow he is just gorgeous isn't he!!! I'm curious how to know the difference between buckskin, grullo and dunskin at this age? They seem to change so much. No matter what colour he turns out he is stunning, love the pictures.


----------



## danicelia24

Would the dunskin be able to cause his light colored eyes or would that just be due to having the cream gene?


----------



## EponaLynn

SunnyDraco said:


> He is looking very light out in the sunlight, I wonder if he will turn out to be a dunskin like his sire
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I wondered the same thing!


----------



## EponaLynn

I absolutely love Sterling, you are so very lucky to have him. Are his legs getting longer, they sure look like it?

I hope you keep posting as it will be a joy to watch him grow up!

Will you have him color tested?

P.S. sorry to hear about your sick horse, hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## danicelia24

I do believe he is getting taller at least it sure seems like he has and he seems to be filling out really nice as well. I will be pulling hair for color testing soon and I definitely feel very lucky to have him for sure!  I don't think I could have asked for a better foal than he is turning out to be.

And thank you for the concern it is my sister's horse Cherokee. We hope he recovers soon as it is so hard watching him be in pain, even with medicine, but knowing we have to give him time to heal. We think, and the vet concurs, that he pulled something while trying to navigate in the mud. We have him in a small dry pasture and stall him at night at the moment.


----------



## SunnyDraco

OoLaurenoO said:


> Wow he is just gorgeous isn't he!!! I'm curious how to know the difference between buckskin, grullo and dunskin at this age? They seem to change so much. No matter what colour he turns out he is stunning, love the pictures.


No way to know at this age without testing because there are plenty of buckskin, grullo and dunskin horses that were this color as a foal LOL

Sire was registered as grullo but years later coat color tested EE Aa Dd Crcr which is a homozygous black dunskin 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Such a handsome little dude, congrats!


----------



## danicelia24

Oh boy... I believe we have another alpha horse on our hands! 13 days old and the first time he was turned out with his mom's pasture mates and Sterling tries beating up Buttercup. Thankfully neither momma or Butterrcup were too worried about his rambunctiousness. Dont mind the major burdocks  I have yet to take them out.


----------



## karliejaye

What a turkey! He is gonna be a handful of trouble.


----------



## danicelia24

Lol he has definitely picked up on his moms dominant nature but he is also very smart and willing to learn. He will so far: lead, pick up all four feet, back, let his legs be sprayed with water, and pivot on his hind and forequarters.


----------



## wbwks

Ha Ha! I bet she is in heat - I had a foal do the same thing, he is keeping everybody away from his mare!! 

Those sure are some nasty dreds Buttercup has!


----------



## danicelia24

Yes they are she decided to rub her had and neck along every burdock plant she could find.


----------



## texasgal

He's quite the chunk.. with an attitude!


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

Cute!!!! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## danicelia24

Sterling is 26 days old and he is such a good little man even though he tries to hide it  and he is filling out beautifully as well! I took momma on a short ride around the field and she did wonderful and Sterling loved going for a walk with his mom. Even though the little stinker ran back towards the barn and mom had to call to him before he would come back.


----------



## EponaLynn

He's got a md of his own! He's so cute. 

To me he looks more dunskin than grullo these days, what do you think? When do you test him?


----------



## LoriF

It will be cool to see what he sheds out to be.


----------



## SunnyDraco

LoriF said:


> It will be cool to see what he sheds out to be.


It will probably take multiple sheds before he gets a mature shade. The first shed is normally darker than his mature coat will be. Diluted coats can be very dark their first shed and then lighten to a mature coat color through their next sheds. A few years back there was a foaling thread and many updates of the filly who was a light palomino at birth and with her first foal coat shed, she was extremely dark, seemed like a liver chestnut with a blonde mane and tail. She stayed a dark color all summer and into her first winter coat. Her first summer shed as a yearling finally revealed that she was a gorgeous golden palomino. Which is why hairs will need to be pulled to test for agouti, cream and dun so Sterling's color can be identified before next spring :lol:


----------



## EponaLynn

Any Sterling updates? After all that waiting we want to see him grow. 

Did you send the color test away yet? My vote is buckskin dun.


----------



## Yogiwick

danicelia24 said:


> Would the dunskin be able to cause his light colored eyes or would that just be due to having the cream gene?


Not quite understanding this. Dunskin is cream (and dun) so the question seems to be is it the cream or is it the cream? lol.

I'm guessing dunskin. Definitely black based (which we knew) with dun lol. Really don't think that foal countershading but true dun.

Do keep in mind something like "smokey grullo" could be impossible to tell visually so if you truly want to know I would recommend color testing.

Hard to tell from the pics, there is a lot of variation, and he is young still.

Congrats he's very cute!


----------



## KigerQueen

im going against the grain and saying grullo. some look like they will be light colored as foals. then they shed and confuse the heck out of their owners XD!


----------



## SunnyDraco

KigerQueen said:


> im going against the grain and saying grullo. some look like they will be light colored as foals. then they shed and confuse the heck out of their owners XD!


And this is why it will take color testing for agouti, cream and dun to know what he is for certain... Or wait until he is one or two years old (black points can take longer to get to a mature shade). Grullo, dun, buckskin and dunskin can look identical as a foal which is the color Sterling is right now :lol:


----------



## KigerQueen

they are saying the agouti test is not accurate and have pulled it. hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

KigerQueen said:


> they are saying the agouti test is not accurate and have pulled it. hope they figure it out soon.


I believe that's just PetDNA and their brown agouti test. UC Davis still offers their standard bay agouti test.


----------



## Yogiwick

I was going to say, I haven't heard that!


----------



## danicelia24

***updates***



EponaLynn said:


> Any Sterling updates? After all that waiting we want to see him grow.
> 
> Did you send the color test away yet? My vote is buckskin dun.


After just moving into the house I dont have the money to do the color/disease panel yet. Sterling is turning out to be a spunky smart and wonderful little colt. He tapes at 167 lbs and is about 13.3 hands already! Oh and he loves his scrathes!!! He actually stole my book from me because I wasnt giving him scratches. Yesterday I took his mom swimming inn our pond and she was standing just off the bank splashing and Sterling was standing on the bank and all of the sudden he vaulted off into the water with his mom.  


But anyway enough of my rambling here are some photos of Sterling from last week and I love the one where he is standing with his Aunt Buttercup and you can def see the dorsal stripe on both of them.


----------



## EightCloudyCupcakes

I just read this thread from start to finish!! It was well worth it!  Both momma and baby are so cute!


----------



## EponaLynn

Thanks for the update, we love to watch him grow!


----------



## Yogiwick

As I said before I wouldn't bother testing for dun  lol.

Just agouti and cream.

How are things going with the new house btw?


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper

He is beautiful, and still think he will be Grullo. )


----------



## danicelia24

I hope he will be a grullo and come heck or high water he will be tested this month.

So yesterday Sterling was in his first ever parade and he was absolutely wonderful!!! Both he, his mom and the 7 other horses that were being ridden were all dolled up in red, white, and blue for memorial day. Sterling was a huge hit at the parade especially with all the kids and quite a lot of the parents as well. And after the parade when we went home he and his mom even went swimming for a little bit. I can't believe how fortunate I am that Sterling is turning out so wonderful!


----------



## LoriF

Wow, he's a parade horse already! He sounds like a really neat little guy, I'm glad that you are enjoying him.


----------



## EponaLynn

Any new photos or updates to share with us? Inquiring minds want to know:gallop:


----------



## danicelia24

Ok sorry guys that it has been so long since last I posted. I lost my computer and then have been out of work until later this week due to a dislocated elbow from falling off a TB mare of my friends. But i have lots of photos to show you guys though not as many updates only due to the fact it has been a rather uneventful month. Sterling was at 273 lbs when I weighed him last week and he is about 11hh at the withers. I havent done much with him training wise as right now I just want him to grow and be a foal. I do with with him at least 2x a week just to refresh everything but other than loving on him and sitting with him out in the field I try not to impinge on him growing and learning naturally. I am almost certain he is shedding out to be a grullo which is just what I wanted YAY! He is quite the ham and loves coming up for scratches and lovins. He also is in the nibbling stage where he tries eating everything but he is also very respectful when it is asked of him! Though he would rather try eating your shirt than leaving it be but we have given him quite a few toys that have helped alleviate that nibbling on humans. I love him dearly and he is quite the hunk but he will be gelded as soon as possible and i am not sure is I am going to wean him at 4 or 6 months he is already very independent of his mom but i think I am going to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Roman

Omg he is so cute!! That mane is awesome, looks like a Mohawk. :lol:


----------



## EliRose

Oh man he is cute!


----------



## LoriF

He is a little hunk and cute too. It's really cool watching him grow.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm

I'm sorry to hear about your elbow. I doslocated mine last December, definitely not fun!

Sterling is adorable though! Very handsome =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meganm21146

Wow I just read this thread start to finish and mom and baby are gorgeous! I'm going to guess he's a smokey grulla? btw I love Buttercup's color and markings. Is she an APHA?


----------



## danicelia24

she is a paint but was never registered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meganm21146

well, registered or not, she's a beauty


----------



## EponaLynn

Wow, absolutely adorable!!! If he is grulla, would he have that orange color around the muzzle and eyes, or is that part of what's shedding off?

So sorry about the elbow incident!


----------



## EponaLynn

EponaLynn said:


> Wow, absolutely adorable!!! If he is grulla, would he have that orange color around the muzzle and eyes, or is that part of what's shedding off?
> 
> So sorry about the elbow incident!


 I really meant to say "burnt caramel color". Oh and I LOVE how his dun line seems to extent right down his tail - I've never noticed that on another horse before.


----------



## danicelia24

Epona I believe that was part of what was shedding on him as you can see in the updated pics he doesn't have that carmel color much anymore. But Sterling has been doing wonderful and is now at 310lbs and 11.1hh. He is almost completely shed out (grullo I am certain) and is such a handsome little man. He was introduced to clippers the other week and did better than some of the seasoned show horses I have known. I do believe I will wean him next month as I am noticing mom is already starting to let him suckle less and less. He is also such a sweetheart and loves being with people. He will come up to the fence and follow me when I'm in the pasture and the other day while I was sitting in the field he came over and laid down next to me and then proceeded to lay his head in my lap. He does get his moments of colt spunkiness but for the most part he is a calm laid back little man.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow is he developing nicely.. I am sure helped along by all that wonderful grass.


----------



## EponaLynn

He's adorable and a very nice color!!!


----------

